# Wii #2654 - Xenoblade Chronicles (Europe)



## Chanser (Aug 16, 2011)

^^wiirelease-5441^^


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hell yes!

Can't wait to try this out.


----------



## Comedor (Aug 16, 2011)

LEGGO!


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Aug 16, 2011)

Works with Wiikey 2 and a DVD+R DL


----------



## Comedor (Aug 16, 2011)

Worst server/host ever.

OMG! So many ads, I feel like buying something.


----------



## wasabiuser (Aug 16, 2011)

could someone tell me, where to put the layer-break? again 2084960?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 16, 2011)

wasabiuser said:
			
		

> could someone tell me, where to put the layer-break? again 2084960?



I don't know, I just burn, put in the wii and it works like a charm.


----------



## wasabiuser (Aug 17, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> wasabiuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok..uhm...softmod user or modchip?
The layer-break is just important for pure modchip users, that why i ask.

if youre an modchip user>
DVD+R or -R?
if u use IMGburn would u be so kind and check under tools>settings>write if the layer-break is already set to 2084960

thanks


----------



## pitoui (Aug 17, 2011)

Anyone get this to work via usb loading?


----------



## dreassica (Aug 17, 2011)

Runs perfectly here on Dolphin, some very minor audio cracklings, thats it.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 17, 2011)

wasabiuser said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a wiikey and I never used any layer-break option for any DVD9 games. I always just load in imgburn and burn the iso.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

Excellent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its finally out, been looking forward to this.

Watch as this becomes the most downloaded wii game ever


----------



## Paarish (Aug 17, 2011)

wow. ill try it later.


----------



## wasabiuser (Aug 17, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> wasabiuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and u dont use any loader or installed any cios and homebrew channel?
well, it cant be that u start the game trough the discchannel without any layer-break on a double layer... we alwas had to set it to 2084960


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 17, 2011)

Yay thanks Nintendo for giving birth to a new audience of pirates that might have otherwise paid for a USA retail copy


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 17, 2011)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Yay thanks Nintendo for giving birth to a new audience of pirates that might have otherwise paid for a USA retail copy


Totally, because everyone that owns a Wii knows how to run burned games.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Aug 17, 2011)

why did it have to be a dvd 9 game WHY the japanese one was only 4gb
i can't seem to find good dual layer dvd's, now let's search for a hdd


----------



## neogalahad (Aug 17, 2011)

total newb Q, but how do I DL this?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 17, 2011)

neogalahad said:
			
		

> total newb Q, but how do I DL this?



Go to a site that's NOT GBAtemp and download it.

We won't provide any links, so do the Google or something.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Aug 17, 2011)

I WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANT !!!!!!! *_*


----------



## dekuleon (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey guys, is there a solution that actually works now a days to play import games on 4.3U?


----------



## neogalahad (Aug 17, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> neogalahad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gotcha thanks


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 17, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://lifehacker.com/5830367/how-to-hack-...in-five-minutes


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 17, 2011)

dekuleon said:
			
		

> Hey guys, is there a solution that actually works now a days to play import games on 4.3U?


Can't you just letterbomb a 4.3 wii to homebrew enable it, and then configure a USB loader?

I mean, USB loading has always gotten past import restrictions.
I dunno, I haven't kept up with the Wii scene at all.


----------



## Yuan (Aug 17, 2011)

dekuleon said:
			
		

> Hey guys, is there a solution that actually works now a days to play import games on 4.3U?



Priiloader + region free hack?


----------



## dekuleon (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll try!

I don't use USB for games via Hombrew since I got WODE.
They say WodeFlow will do the job too!

Thanks anyway!


----------



## mada193 (Aug 17, 2011)

Any idea what WBFS trims this down to?


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Aug 17, 2011)

Played my Limited Edition for 4h 39min so far. Game seems great so far!

If you like it, consider buying it.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Aug 17, 2011)

mada193 said:
			
		

> Any idea what WBFS trims this down to?




http://gbatemp.net/t302116-xenoblade-chron...t&p=3836750


----------



## mada193 (Aug 17, 2011)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> mada193 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My 4gb memory stick is crying right now


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

Since it's Dual Layer I might just import it, I can't be bothered to use Dolphin, though I'll see how well it runs on there.  But I just like the feeling of buying a game more, and it would feel even better because it would be my first ever imported game.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 17, 2011)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not everyone hacks there wiis you know (I can name many people that don't hack there wii and don't even know how too, or even want too.)

And yes, I know this site is mostly pirates, but not everyone here is one.

So please, go cry about pirating some where else.


Anyway....

I've heard a lot of hype about this game, has anyone played it? Does it live up to it's hype?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Anyway....
> 
> I've heard a lot of hype about this game, has anyone played it? Does it live up to it's hype?


I heard a lot of people who played the Japanese version say it was nigh on amazing.  While I don't usually take others' opinions as I my own, and I still won't, but it's something.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 17, 2011)

IGN saying its the best JRPG of this generation lol.
I wonder how well it works with Dolphin, maybe will give it a shot.

But, dont wanna mess around with Dolphin again for a while -.- PS2 emulator is giving me enough headache for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Well, its not everyday that you get something decent on the Wii, so either way, grab it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Aug 17, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Anyway....
> 
> I've heard a lot of hype about this game, has anyone played it? Does it live up to it's hype?



Well i playing it for about 5 hours now and it's still getting better and better.
BTW the last J-RPG i liked was FF VI (FF III in US i think).  The game was never released in Europe for the SNES. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would describe it as an mixture of FF XII and WoW. But this also can't really match Xenoblade.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With that description I really hope you're wrong.  FFXII was my least favorite FF and I found WoW okay yet for an MMO I got bored extremely quick.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Aug 17, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> --=ZerO=-- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It has a FF XII like battle system but better and it is large and open like WoW. My first impressions. The Story is like "!, ?, !!!, WTF, Hell Yeah!, OMG!". The first FF VII-Aerith-like Scene is happening within the first 3 hours of the game... I can't really name a game that is like xenoblade. I know none. It's like they took the best of all and put it into Xenoblade.


----------



## Retrovertigo (Aug 17, 2011)

I've avoided everything to do with this game so as to not spoil it. But one question (my collectors pack arrives tomorrow hopefully) - does it have any ties at all to Xenogears/Xenosaga? Any sort of spiritual successor? Thanks


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 17, 2011)

Retrovertigo said:
			
		

> I've avoided everything to do with this game so as to not spoil it. But one question (my collectors pack arrives tomorrow hopefully) - does it have any ties at all to Xenogears/Xenosaga? Any sort of spiritual successor? Thanks



No it doesn't apparently.


----------



## cloud_gackt (Aug 17, 2011)

Retrovertigo said:
			
		

> I've avoided everything to do with this game so as to not spoil it. But one question (my collectors pack arrives tomorrow hopefully) - does it have any ties at all to Xenogears/Xenosaga? Any sort of spiritual successor? Thanks


xenoblade it's not related with xenogears or xenosaga trilogy
xenoblade use original story


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 17, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> I wonder how well it works with Dolphin, maybe will give it a shot.


Not half bad.


Spoiler


----------



## wafflestick (Aug 17, 2011)

sweet now just got to wait for pandoras tower, the last story, and tales of graces


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 17, 2011)

They might as well just make all games require Dual Layer to piss off pirates.


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 17, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> They might as well just make all games require Dual Layer to piss off pirates.



lol wut? I use a USB loader.
Time to plunder. Thanks Nintendo for not localizing here.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 17, 2011)

XenoBlade? it is related to XenoGears?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 17, 2011)

dsisbetterthanxbox said:
			
		

> XenoBlade? it is related to XenoGears?



Read a few more posts above yours. It has no relations to xenogears or xenosaga.


----------



## realyn (Aug 17, 2011)

Can´t get any USB Loader to work. 
Just updated my Wii some days ago, running right now:3.4e, 1.08 hbc through 58, hermes 5.1, newest 249, cUSB loader 70
All I get is "disc is being read..."
So yeah ... am I missing something about the DL disc?


----------



## Azngamer15 (Aug 17, 2011)

can't get it to work either, I get a black screen after the warning logo. running cios 222


----------



## zizer (Aug 17, 2011)

try use cios d2x base 56


----------



## realyn (Aug 17, 2011)

IOS249[56] (rev 21006, Info: d2x-v6): Trucha Bug, NAND Zugriff, USB 2.0

this one? doesnt work for me ..


----------



## Necron (Aug 17, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> why did it have to be a dvd 9 game WHY the japanese one was only 4gb
> i can't seem to find good dual layer dvd's, now let's search for a hdd


Mostly because of the multi language. Probably you can dummy out other languages you don't care and leave it for dvd-5


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 17, 2011)

It's been on for several hours, too.

Stupid private tracker leechers. And I'm ruining my share ratio by getting this (can't fix that because of my shitty upload speed and bandwidth cap).


----------



## Gamer (Aug 17, 2011)

So can anyone confirm if this is working on NTSC... or if it works at all? lol (on an USB Loader, I mean).


----------



## Starzboy77 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm having the same problem with no usb loaders working.  I honestly don't even know what IOS I'm using. I think 249 v56?  Either way every other game I've tried works cept this one.  I get stuck at the "Reading Disk" black screen.  I've tried 4 different usb loaders...

NOOOOOO

If I have to resort in purchasing a DL disk, I assume I want a DVD+R DL and not a -R right? 

I hope the usb loader problem is fixed soon!!!!


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Aug 17, 2011)

Necron N.N said:
			
		

> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how can i do that?


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm hunting for this game as we speak. I'm so excited for it


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 17, 2011)

I want this game so bad...downloading on my connection takes so long. Time to import.


----------



## Azngamer15 (Aug 17, 2011)

just tried cios d2x base 56. still nothing


----------



## Chrisdizog (Aug 17, 2011)

works great! first time no problems....4.3u, config usb (newest revision, default settings). never been into this genre but keeping my attention.


----------



## Chrisdizog (Aug 17, 2011)

cfg usb ver 70, ios250, ios57 ver 20 and good to go


----------



## Necron (Aug 17, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> Necron N.N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So it doesn't get posted 1000 times.


----------



## shanefromoz (Aug 17, 2011)

If i burn to dvd dl do i use image layer 2084960?

Cheers


----------



## princefarzan (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't have a wii so I'll be playing this with dolphin emulator and 360 controller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

princefarzan said:
			
		

> I don't have a wii so I'll be playing this with dolphin emulator and 360 controller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm just gonna go to my walmart tommarow and ger a classic controller pro for $5.
i dunno why my walmart has the black CCpro's marked so low but i'm gonna snatch one up now, should have a while back but i take for granted and assume all wii games with CCpro support have GC controller support but with Xenoblade it's simply not the case.


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 17, 2011)

wolffangalchemist said:
			
		

> princefarzan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wait, I need a Classic Controller to play?


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> wolffangalchemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think you can just use wiimote and nunchuck, but for rpg's like this andArc Rise Fantasia i prefer a normal controller.


----------



## Azngamer15 (Aug 17, 2011)

Still can't get it to work, even using the settings you guys said and using cfg usb =(


----------



## Starzboy77 (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't get it to work either.  I've tried 5 usb loaders and d2x 250, cios 222, 223, 224....
Super sad.  Any special instructions to burn on a dl disk? I don't want to waste disks.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 17, 2011)

Is this turn based?

If yes then I will pass


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 17, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Is this turn based?
> 
> If yes then I will pass


no it's not


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 17, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THen what is it?


----------



## Kamiyama (Aug 17, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Real time turn based RPG.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 17, 2011)

Kamiyama said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boring


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Kamiyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWdd6_ZxX8c&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 17, 2011)

so no usb work with it huh? time to fire up the ol wiikey than


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Aug 17, 2011)

Odd... I got it working on USB Loader GX...


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> so no usb work with it huh? time to fire up the ol wiikey than


i'm using ios 223 hermes, with a old version of CFG usb loader it works fine.




just force NTSC and away we go!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 17, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Kamiyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go back to playing your boring shitty 1 track minded shooters than


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 17, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'll go play some Black Ops


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 17, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> go back to playing your boring shitty 1 track minded shooters than








did someone tested it on sneek??


----------



## HaloBenish (Aug 17, 2011)

Anybody else having the game hang on the loading screen after selecting new game. It never stops loading, how should does it normally take?


----------



## thelastbigfall (Aug 17, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Odd... I got it working on USB Loader GX...



As did I.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

HaloBenish said:
			
		

> Anybody else having the game hang on the loading screen after selecting new game. It never stops loading, how should does it normally take?


shouldn't take but afew seconds if you are playing from usb loaders, try using a different cios or updating your cios, the one i used is cios 223 hermes, ios 37 based mload 5.1.


----------



## HaloBenish (Aug 17, 2011)

wolffangalchemist said:
			
		

> HaloBenish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried that and just about everything else I can think of


----------



## princefarzan (Aug 17, 2011)

Anybody else getting audio crackling sound when running it on dolphin(latest svn)? The framerate of mine is stable at around 20-25fps not sure if thats the problem or if I have to change one of the settings so the audio crackling would go away.


----------



## tdlo123 (Aug 17, 2011)

So...
Is there any way I can take out the languages to make the ISO fit on a normal DVD? My Wii can't read DL. ._.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 17, 2011)

princefarzan said:
			
		

> Anybody else getting audio crackling sound when running it on dolphin(latest svn)? The framerate of mine is stable at around 20-25fps not sure if thats the problem or if I have to change one of the settings so the audio crackling would go away.


play it on a real wii problem solved


----------



## Satangel (Aug 17, 2011)

princefarzan said:
			
		

> I don't have a wii so I'll be playing this with dolphin emulator and 360 controller
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, WHAT?! That works? Is it possible to play this game that way?
God I really need to get Dolphin working then! This and MK Wii


----------



## Gameking-4 (Aug 17, 2011)

YYEEEEESSS, FINALLY. dont have to plan jap anymore!

love this game


----------



## Yuan (Aug 17, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> so no usb work with it huh? time to fire up the ol wiikey than



Working fine here on wiiflow r374 + cios 249[56] d2xv6


----------



## mada193 (Aug 17, 2011)

Is there an easy way for me to rip one of the languages to save space?


----------



## chicken11 (Aug 17, 2011)

works great,first time using latest cfg usb loader, cios dx2  x 6 249 56 and dx2 x6 250 57,


----------



## kurisu74 (Aug 17, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> It's been on for several hours, too.
> 
> Stupid private tracker leechers. And I'm ruining my share ratio by getting this (can't fix that because of my shitty upload speed and bandwidth cap).



Dude it's on Usenet too. Might save you a couple of hours and a couple of gigs upload.


----------



## shanefromoz (Aug 17, 2011)

works perfect on dual layer +r dvd with 2084960 layer break.
Wii with wiikey v1.


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Aug 17, 2011)

There seems to be 2 dumps of this game... One is about 7.85Gb and another one is 6.52Gb. The smaller one has been labelled the same as teh otehr but is stated to be [PROPER][FIX-NTSC]

Does this mean the bigger one is not the proper dump (something wrong with it) and you need the smaller or does it not matter which one is used?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 17, 2011)

Fun_Zephyr said:
			
		

> There seems to be 2 dumps of this game... One is about 7.85Gb and another one is 6.52Gb. The smaller one has been labelled the same as teh otehr but is stated to be [PROPER][FIX-NTSC]
> 
> Does this mean the bigger one is not the proper dump (something wrong with it) and you need the smaller or does it not matter which one is used?



The normal size one does work. It works for me directly through disc channel (got a wiikey), by loading from disc with a backup loader and by loading from hard drive with usb loader gx.


----------



## kurisu74 (Aug 17, 2011)

Fun_Zephyr said:
			
		

> There seems to be 2 dumps of this game... One is about 7.85Gb and another one is 6.52Gb. The smaller one has been labelled the same as teh otehr but is stated to be [PROPER][FIX-NTSC]
> 
> Does this mean the bigger one is not the proper dump (something wrong with it) and you need the smaller or does it not matter which one is used?




There's only one official dump (Xenoblade_Chronicles_PAL_WII-ABSTRAKT) and the size is 8043.6MB.


----------



## Akeos (Aug 17, 2011)

WOW....well that blew my mind!

Can't think of a game, let alone a console RPG, that's really got my attention and has me generally excited to play.
And the British English voice-overs are great so far. The conversations flow with no awkward silence between one character then the next and the voice seem to fit the characters. And if I've had enough, the Japanese language option is always there!
Can't wait to get my limited edition on friday! Well done Nintendo, well done!! 

Using USB Loader GX and have found no problems so far (Watching the intro at the mo), just put the game on HDD and it loaded smoothly.

Just had to express my excitement, well now back to the game


----------



## Reploid (Aug 17, 2011)

kurisu74 said:
			
		

> Fun_Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont get it. Its a warez is it not? How official can it be?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2011)

OK... *takes deep breath* ...I didn't want to do this, but here I go.. *switches to n00b fanb0y m0d3*... :
OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGCANTWAITITEEZAWESOMEWTDFLOLOL I WANT I GET M♥♥


----------



## Sanoblue (Aug 17, 2011)

finished installin this morning will def play soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 >.> tho 360 and pc with steam are calling too lol


----------



## Comedor (Aug 17, 2011)

Fun_Zephyr said:
			
		

> There seems to be 2 dumps of this game... One is about 7.85Gb and another one is 6.52Gb. The smaller one has been labelled the same as teh otehr but is stated to be [PROPER][FIX-NTSC]
> 
> Does this mean the bigger one is not the proper dump (something wrong with it) and you need the smaller or does it not matter which one is used?


I think I know where you have seen this, the 6.52GB is Scrubbed, and [FIX-NTSC] is just a tutorial telling you how to make it work on NTSC consoles.


----------



## nugundam0079 (Aug 17, 2011)

Geez guys-look Im no angel I pirate just like the rest of you-but this game NEEDS to be bought I mean if you EuroBro's don't buy it we Ameribro's wont even get a shot at it!!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 17, 2011)

looks like one of the few real 3rd party games  the wii has to offer.. i dont have one


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 17, 2011)

fucking usenet the iso was corrupt 5 hrs and 8gb wasted weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dust2dust (Aug 17, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> fucking usenet the iso was corrupt 5 hrs and 8gb wasted weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Are you serious?  I didn't see no mention anywhere of it being nuked for a bad pack.  If the release is fine, then you just need to fix whichever of the 85 files that are broken with par files.  I'll get it from a.b.g.w. and see how it turns out.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 17, 2011)

fuck it i'll look for another source tomorrow


----------



## Comedor (Aug 17, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> looks like one of the few real 3rd party games  the wii has to offer.. i dont have one


Except it's first-party, lol.


----------



## vree (Aug 17, 2011)

Comedor said:
			
		

> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you talking about this isn't first party.....


----------



## realyn (Aug 17, 2011)

IF YOU HAVE TROUBLE WITH USB LOADER >>>

Like i said on page 4 or so i updated everything on my Wii for Xenoblade and it still didnt worked.

What i didnt "update" was my HDD. I was still using Fat32+WBFS folder and WiiBackupManger which resulted in two splitted files.
Long story short: NTFS partition with WBFS folder and one large 8gb wbfs file works.

edit: ofc I preorded it! Will arrive tomorrow or so. I really hope they bring us graces (f) and xillia


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 17, 2011)

what is this game about again? is it a rpg?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> what is this game about again? is it a rpg?
> Yes, it is an RPG, as to what it's about I'm not sure.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is, it's published by Nintendo.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 17, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is also the fact that Monolith Soft belongs to Nintendo, so this is first party.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 17, 2011)

i checked out a youtube video and wasn't impressed, this game is just a final fantasy 12 with wiimote controls and i never liked final fantasy 12, i never completed it.


----------



## RoMee (Aug 17, 2011)

The game is okay, I like it, but it's not as good as what the people in the hype thread are making it out to be.


----------



## kurisu74 (Aug 17, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I dont get it. Its a warez is it not? How official can it be?



Official as in "scene release". If you have to ask you're doing it wrong.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 17, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> The game is okay, I like it, but it's not as good as what the people in the hype thread are making it out to be.



i think this game got a lot of attention becasue of the game being released in europe 1st, also what is up with the english accents in the game? that was a wtf moment.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> also what is up with the english accents in the game? that was a wtf moment.


How?  It's a game dubbed in Europe by Engish VAs.  Usually when they come over they are dubbed by American VAs/VAs in America so the English VAs don't have to go through the trouble.  However, since this is PAL/NTSC-J exclusive, American VAs couldn't.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 17, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not particularly, most rpgs that have come out in the past have been done by american accents, also the english accents are way to exaggerated.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hell yes!

Can't wait to see how it is. From what I've heard, this runs perfectly on NeoGamma provided I change the options to force NTSC 480i and VidTV options to 'YES'.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 17, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I edited my post, here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so is that the reason why this game has english accents instead of american becasue it was released here 1st?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that and the fact that there are no plans to bring it to America at all.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 17, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> fucking usenet the iso was corrupt 5 hrs and 8gb wasted weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


5H ?
It's taking 20H for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope it's the good one, I can't play with my retail disc on my Wii.

There's an upload by AuToMaTiC which is 9.3GB and posted on a strange server name, and others which are 8.7GB posted in Wii server. I'm taking one of the 8.7GB posted by (pp2197).


----------



## RoMee (Aug 17, 2011)

I got mine from a forum
9 1000mb links, the last link was 40 something MB


took 1.5 hours with jdownloader


----------



## Devin (Aug 17, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> I got mine from a forum
> 9 1000mb links
> 
> took 1.5 hours with jdownloader



Private Tracker+Good Internet= 30-45 minutes.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

My copy has a .rar in the iso, probably containing the real game.  It's probably fake, says I need to do a survey to get into the rar.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 17, 2011)

Devin said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad internet = 20H 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, I'm 1024kb/s (128KB) but I know some users are still on 512kb/s, so I'm not the worse here.


----------



## prowler (Aug 17, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> My copy has a .rar in the iso, probably containing the real game.  It's probably fake, says I need to do a survey to get into the rar.


It's probably not fake, some people do upload it to shitty hosts.
(You do the survey, you get tons of spam and the download, uploader gets 1p)


----------



## Devin (Aug 17, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Devin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch. I'm used to my internet so much, when I leave the house to visit a friend everything seems slow. Since I'm moving soon, I should get used to it.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then I guess I'll just use a dummy email for all that crap to go to.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2011)

I've got the ISO down to 4.35 GB Scrubbed/ English Only, all other duplicate name language files replaced with 0kb dummy file, so should burn to single layer DVD for backup purposes

Works fine USBLOADERGX


----------



## mada193 (Aug 17, 2011)

QUOTE([email protected] @ Aug 17 2011, 04:43 PM) I've got the ISO down to 4.35 GB Scrubbed/ English Only, all other language files replaced with 0kb dummy file, so should burn to single layer DVD for backup purposes

Works fine USBLOADERGX

Is there a tutorial on how to dummy language files?


----------



## Cyan (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you for the info on Single layer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm sure some single language version should be released on torrent sites too.


----------



## Slipurson (Aug 17, 2011)

100Mbit downloadspeed now, and it took just a few minutes more or less, took longer to unpack onto my external HD than to download (since the 90rars and rared into 9 rars) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Time to try this out before i buy it, cuz i want to make sure US gets this released also!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 17, 2011)

No couch co-op!? No thanks!


----------



## Satangel (Aug 17, 2011)

Is this game comparable with DQ VIII in playing and RPG style?


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 17, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Is this game comparable with DQ VIII in playing and RPG style?



like i said before final fantasy 12 with wiimote controls and exaggerated english accents.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2011)

I didn't get why people were hyping this game up... But then I played it. Shitty graphics.. *Amazing gameplay*..Horrid Voice Overs... Amazing Music....


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> I didn't get why people were hyping this game up... But then I played it. Shitty graphics.. *Amazing gameplay*..Horrid Voice Overs... Amazing Music....


Well in that case just undub it and you've got yourself a better game.


----------



## Creqaw (Aug 17, 2011)

Could someone post the CRC32 for the real ISO?
The one I'm downloading is 7.92GB while others have said that 7.85GB is the correct size.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 17, 2011)

Took me 3 hours at 950 KB/s to download from private tracker. You gotta love the people seeding with their servers or seedbox.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

Django0 said:
			
		

> Could someone post the CRC32 for the real ISO?
> The one I'm downloading is 7.92GB while others have said that 7.85GB is the correct size.


It's real, I tried it on Dolphin.


----------



## princefarzan (Aug 17, 2011)

Django0 said:
			
		

> Could someone post the CRC32 for the real ISO?
> The one I'm downloading is 7.92GB while others have said that 7.85GB is the correct size.


I can confirm the one I have is 7.92GB and works perfectly so you should have the right version.


----------



## Creqaw (Aug 17, 2011)

Good, wish the download speed was better though.


----------



## Reploid (Aug 17, 2011)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> No couch co-op!? No thanks!


facepalm


----------



## LonePilgrim (Aug 17, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Languages: English, Français, Deutsch, Italiano, Español, Japanese



So is there Japanese audio option or not? I remember some talk about how they are going to leave it in the game. It was like the best news of the day.......


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

So how would I go about making dummy "static.arc" files?


----------



## Ass Kisser (Aug 17, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> So how would I go about making dummy "static.arc" files?


So much of being a former pirate, eh machomuu?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

Ass Kisser said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care when it comes to games that neglected to come out stateside.  If it does, then I'll throw the disk away.


----------



## prowler (Aug 17, 2011)

LonePilgrim said:
			
		

> So is there Japanese audio option or not?


Yes there is.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Aug 17, 2011)

How I love 11.1KB/s Download speed 
/sarcasm


----------



## Sylar1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Now i just gotta find myself a cheap external harddrive for the Wii


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

So I'm replacing the unneeded crap with dummy data...but I can't find anything large yet expendable to replace.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 17, 2011)

still downloading  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... at this pace, my copy will arrive before I finish the donwload


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 17, 2011)

LonePilgrim said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes there is, its dual audio.

Waiting for my copy to arrive tomorrow, not into turn based Japanse RPG's but my time with the Japanese version impressed me a lot.


----------



## Sylar1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Does anyone know what the cheapest USB Harddrive that i can use for games like this and last story is? Like 10-40 GB if need be


----------



## Creqaw (Aug 17, 2011)

Meh, over an hour of downloading and average speed is 30 kb/s, cba to continue like this.


----------



## lizard81288 (Aug 17, 2011)

QUOTE([email protected] @ Aug 17 2011, 11:43 AM) I've got the ISO down to 4.35 GB Scrubbed/ English Only, all other duplicate name language files replaced with 0kb dummy file, so should burn to single layer DVD for backup purposes

Works fine USBLOADERGX

So the 4.35G version works? (can't tell if your saying that works, or the normal version works, lol)


----------



## Creqaw (Aug 17, 2011)

Premium direct download accounts are such an awesome thing.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 17, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, I think I'll give this a try then. Thanks!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, and since Vaan's not there it's much more bearable.


----------



## Starzboy77 (Aug 17, 2011)

Please help me.

I am stuck on the Reading Disk screen.   I've tried a bunch of different USB loaders and I get the same result on all of them.

Now I am not that fluent with the scene so please help me out.

How do I switch to CIOS 223 Hermes?  I'm not sure if I even have it installed.  In the USB loaders I goto the config option for the game and have selected IOS 249, 222,223,224 ect with the same result.  Is this how you switch to CIOS?  When I load CFG USB loader the numbers on the bottom right corner show V70 and IOS 249.   In the Homebrew Channel, it says I'm running IOS 70.  

Again, I'm at a loss.  All my other games works.  I have a WBFS partition on my USB drive.  

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

QUOTE([email protected] @ Aug 17 2011, 11:43 AM) I've got the ISO down to 4.35 GB Scrubbed/ English Only, all other duplicate name language files replaced with 0kb dummy file, so should burn to single layer DVD for backup purposes

Works fine USBLOADERGX
Should I scrub before or after replacing the files?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2011)

Quick Question,
What is the battle system like? 
I've seen japanese videos and i'm quite confused
Is it like the "Tales" series?


----------



## Cyan (Aug 17, 2011)

andy249901 said:
			
		

> Quick Question,
> What is the battle system like? *Final Fantasy 12 : Auto battle, with some user input.*
> I've seen japanese videos and i'm quite confused *You should watch more video.*
> Is it like the "Tales" series? *Not at all*


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> andy249901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks
I didn't enjoy FF12 
So I think i'll pass on this one


----------



## Cyan (Aug 17, 2011)

You didn't enjoy the battle in FF12 or the story in FF12 ?

Xenoblade doesn't have the same story, only the battles system.
You judge a game only by his battle system (auto-attack)? well, it's your right.

Just check more video if you want details and be sure you won't like it.
If you don't play it, you'll win 100H to play something else


----------



## prowler (Aug 17, 2011)

Uh oh, someone mentioned Final Fantasy.

inb4SEwar.


----------



## realyn (Aug 17, 2011)

Starzboy77 said:
			
		

> Please help me.
> 
> I am stuck on the Reading Disk screen.   I've tried a bunch of different USB loaders and I get the same result on all of them.
> 
> ...


Read my post at page10 or so. Had the same disc reading error. NTFS partition with WBFS folder and one large WBFS file works. You arent allowed to split it(you have to using fat)


----------



## RoMee (Aug 17, 2011)

andy249901 said:
			
		

> Thanks
> I didn't enjoy FF12
> So I think i'll pass on this one


xenoblade is a good game, just not as good as it was hyped up to be.
it is better than FF12 and so far it's the best RPG on the Wii.

If you skip this because you hate FF12 than you're missing out on a pretty good game

NOA nintendo confirmed last story and pandora's tower for 2012 so I hope they will live up to the hype.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Uh oh, someone mentioned Final Fantasy.
> 
> inb4SEwar.


Nah, it's just it's been mentioned several times prior, we're safe.


----------



## Supercool330 (Aug 17, 2011)

The battle system is only somewhat like FFXII.  In FFXII, if you set up your gambits right you won fights without ever touching the controller, you could just run around and let your party members kill everything.  In Xenoblade, that is not so much the case. Battles against enemies of your level are a lot more difficult (IMHO), and without the player character your party won't win battles.  I hated FFXII because of the battle system, but I love Xenoblade.  And, the story is a lot better.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

This is completely relevant, doesn't anyone know how to replace/extract multiple files or a folder in Wiiscrubber?
Wow, reading fail.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 17, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> NOA confirmed pandora's tower for 2012


best news of the day!


----------



## RoMee (Aug 17, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep, here's the source if you want to read it
http://www.officialnintendomagazine.co.uk/...med-for-europe/

edit:
sorry, not NOA...nintendo confirm them for europe only


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 17, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I already did. With Pandora's Tower, Xenoblade, The Last Story and Zelda we had a lot to play before the WiiU arrives.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Aug 17, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> looks like one of the few real 3rd party games  the wii has to offer.. i dont have one



Monolith Soft is 80% owned by Nintendo and 20% Namco Bandai. It's not really 3rd Party...


----------



## DownLoadableGod (Aug 17, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I see noe confirming them. Sadly I don't see noa confirming them.

Didn't see your edit. My bad.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 17, 2011)

DownLoadableGod said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True... only for europe. We're screwed here in america, God bless the homebrew scene.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2011)

lizard81288 said:
			
		

> QUOTE([email protected] @ Aug 17 2011, 11:43 AM) I've got the ISO down to 4.35 GB Scrubbed/ English Only, all other duplicate name language files replaced with 0kb dummy file, so should burn to single layer DVD for backup purposes
> 
> Works fine USBLOADERGX
> 
> So the 4.35G version works? (can't tell if your saying that works, or the normal version works, lol)




yes it works fine. However I am not to sure if it can be burn to disc.. as the actual ISO size is still the original size, only 4.35gb Scrubbed as wbfs format in USBloadergx


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 17, 2011)

downloading from mom now this one is 9gb hopefully all the fucking files will be there this time.


----------



## wasabiuser (Aug 17, 2011)

oh man, I was thinking this is an action adventure. played it now 4 hours. the battlesystem is, in my opinion, crap. you dont have a lot of controll over the situation, sure you have options etc, but far from being realtime. said this, I hate turn based games like FF and DQ.
Some good things are the story and the soundtrack.

well, seems that I have to wait for zelda.


----------



## Assax (Aug 17, 2011)

wasabiuser said:
			
		

> oh man, I was thinking this is an action adventure. played it now 4 hours. the battlesystem is, in my opinion, crap. you dont have a lot of controll over the situation, sure you have options etc, but far from being realtime. said this, I hate turn based games like FF and DQ.
> Some good things are the story and the soundtrack.
> 
> well, seems that I have to wait for zelda.



Well, I myself (though I knew its not going to be action adventure ) love the game so far, probably the best wii game I own, gotta know I love FFX etc.
For me it is what FFXII should have been, I hated FFXII battlesystem and although this one is similar it feels different and way better.
The story is hooking and I even got goosebumps at the end of chapter one, this only happened to me once, which was in FFX, my alltime favorite.
Cant wait to play more of it, thought end of Chapter 1 was a good place to make a break =)


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Aug 17, 2011)

Wait till you see the end of chapter 2.


----------



## Assax (Aug 18, 2011)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> Wait till you see the end of chapter 2.



Now youve got me interested, its kinda sad that I only got the same weapons from those "boss" monsters everytime lol.
I wonder wether there are more swords like Monado but I have to keep myself from playing now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Btw is there even any chance to beat a rare/boss monster which is the same level as you? Ive only been able to kill them when im 2-3 levels higher, but I guess thats normal as its the same in most other games.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Aug 18, 2011)

Assax said:
			
		

> Btw is there even any chance to beat a rare/boss monster which is the same level as you?



There is always a ((very) small) chance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm playing it for 8h now. I haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## Assax (Aug 18, 2011)

Im grinding like mad in this game =D I dont even care so far.
The only thing that bothers me is that the quest descriptions in the quest log lack some detail like where to find the mobs etc, even though the npc tell you before.


----------



## Comedor (Aug 18, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> downloading from mom now this one is 9gb hopefully all the fucking files will be there this time.


I know exactly what you are talking about.

Imagine downloading corrupted PS3 games, lmfao.


----------



## wasabiuser (Aug 18, 2011)

Assax said:
			
		

> wasabiuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure, everyone is different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well as far as I understood pandora and last story are real-time rpgs/action adventures. I can just hope they will get released in EU too.
Zelda will be great, but I want again some stuff where I have to level up


----------



## Assax (Aug 18, 2011)

wasabiuser said:
			
		

> sure, everyone is different
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plenty of time for me to finish Xenoblade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:
Also ever since I've completed the second walkthrough of Nier on PS3 I keep on wondering what the motives of your enemies are in games, anyone else feels like this?
Seeing as both of the main "races" in the game live opposite to each other on their specific "giant"  (if I got that right) makes me think whether the Mechons aren't as bad as the homs make them look.


Spoiler



Especially at the end of chapter 1 when the Mechon with a face looks up to the other mechons, looks back at you and flies off.
Its like Nier is happening all over again with the mainchar going to take revenge, blindly killing every mechon.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 18, 2011)

that's 16gb i've wasted now trying to download this motherfucker!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FUCK IT THAN


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 18, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> that's 16gb i've wasted now trying to download this motherfucker!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FUCK IT THAN


Im 1GB away from the iso. If it works... I'll pm you.


----------



## Starzboy77 (Aug 18, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!

I've tried at least 50 different configurations to get this to load from a USB Loader.  EVERY SINGLE TIME is hangs on the black "Reading disk" screen.  IVE TRIED EVERYTHING.  5 different usb loaders, CIOS 222/223/224 IOS 249, 250, d2xv37...ALWAYS THE SAME RESULT.

I then go out, buy a spindle of DL disks, burn the fucker, and what happens....STUCK AT SAME SCREEN AGAIN!  

What the hell is going on?  I've tried to force NTSC video as well.

I have a USA launch Wii with System Menu 4.2U.  Do I need 4.3????


----------



## mkkid28 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm struggling to get it to work properly, Disc version has just started saying Disc Read Error all the time and I cant get it to boot on either CFG USB or USB Loader GX.


----------



## Hielkenator (Aug 18, 2011)

Starzboy77 said:
			
		

> OMG!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've tried at least 50 different configurations to get this to load from a USB Loader.  EVERY SINGLE TIME is hangs on the black "Reading disk" screen.  IVE TRIED EVERYTHING.  5 different usb loaders, CIOS 222/223/224 IOS 249, 250, d2xv37...ALWAYS THE SAME RESULT.
> 
> ...



Newsgroups are usually good with the provided filename here on GBA Temp.


----------



## Blackzeta (Aug 18, 2011)

NVM, fixed my problem, Seems like a good game!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 18, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's the one i downloaded twice from 2 different sources each time gets to r19 and says it's fucking corrupt.


----------



## lizard81288 (Aug 18, 2011)

QUOTE([email protected] @ Aug 17 2011, 04:17 PM) 





			
				lizard81288 said:
			
		

> QUOTE([email protected] @ Aug 17 2011, 11:43 AM) I've got the ISO down to 4.35 GB Scrubbed/ English Only, all other duplicate name language files replaced with 0kb dummy file, so should burn to single layer DVD for backup purposes
> 
> Works fine USBLOADERGX
> 
> ...



Oh. oh well, I wasn't too interested in this game. I'd have to go out and buy an expensive HDD. Maybe I'll wait until I buy a new computer, and then check it out. I hope Last Story and Pandora's Tower are smaller.


----------



## Starzboy77 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Starzboy77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've used CFG USB Loader, USB LOADER GX, Uloader, Wiiflo, and one other one... I have installed all CIOSD2xV6 wads.   When I open Neogamma it says I am on CIOSd2x37 V6   When I open CFG USB LOADER it says I am running either 249 or 249 {FRAG}    

I'm downloading it again..>First time was off Usenet...This time...the old fashion way...Torrent..Hopefully I can get past the Reading Disc screen this time...


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 18, 2011)

Ergh 10% moar till I can try this out.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, I can't seem to undub it so as to get the iso to >4.7 and I don't have money for Dual Layer, so I'll just import it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 18, 2011)

Is it dubbed in English?
Or some other language. Drives me nuts when a game is something other then English or Jap.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Aug 18, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Is it dubbed in English?
> Or some other language. Drives me nuts when a game is something other then English or Jap.


it defaults to English sub and dub.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Is it dubbed in English?
> Or some other language. Drives me nuts when a game is something other then English or Jap.


It's in English with Dual audio for Japanese.  Hence why the game is [sadly] dual layer.


----------



## gameandmatch (Aug 18, 2011)

best b-day gift ever!


----------



## Starzboy77 (Aug 18, 2011)

UPDATE!!!

I got it to work!!!  The dump I downloaded from a newsgroup was the problem. The Torrent works perfectly!!!

Thanks to all who attempted to help me!  =)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 18, 2011)

god damn finally had to download this 3 fucking times from 3 different fucking sources. the one from thunder news works. now to see if the bitch will fire up in wiiflow.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Aug 18, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> god damn finally had to download this 3 fucking times from 3 different fucking sources. the one from thunder news works. now to see if the bitch will fire up in wiiflow.


sounds like you should have just nabbed it with a torrent.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 18, 2011)

I downloaded the game via usenet and had no problems.  did u download it before it was completely uploaded?  were pars included with the download?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 18, 2011)

wolffangalchemist said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and spend 24 hrs downloading getting max speeds of 1.5mb?!

this one works started right up in wiiflow no settings tweaked. you just get these tards who don't know how to upload. o well my bandwidth resets in 3 days anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





found the sound track for this too


----------



## Hielkenator (Aug 18, 2011)

Starzboy77 said:
			
		

> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's your problem. You should install a cIOS with base 56 instead of 37.


----------



## Hielkenator (Aug 18, 2011)

Starzboy77 said:
			
		

> I'm having the same problem with no usb loaders working.  I honestly don't even know what IOS I'm using. I think 249 v56?  Either way every other game I've tried works cept this one.  I get stuck at the "Reading Disk" black screen.  I've tried 4 different usb loaders...
> 
> NOOOOOO
> 
> ...



There is NO problem loading this game via USB!
You have a BAD dump. Or a wrongly configured Wii.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 18, 2011)

It also work fine on USBLoaderGX with cIOS249 rev17[base38], on a PAL Wii.

I see that all people who have loading problem are from USA, I guess it's a video signal problem.
If you are on NTSC Wii, set the video mode to game default instead of your console default, or try force PAL, or NTSC, etc. change that setting, not the cIOS.
as the game should only have PAL signals (PAL480i & PAL480p), you have to tell the loader and the wii to use one of these signals instead of the NTSC one (as it's not present, it can't load it).

Also, if the signal is not present in the Disc, you can't run it from disc channel. You have to edit the video signal manually to rename PAL to NTSC so the Wii can use it.

Edit:
Well, I checked it instead of making suppositions. It should work fine without changing the video signal, as every signal are included :






I took the version on usenet with poster name "yenc (pp2197)", it had a corrupted rar (.r49), but I fixed it with Par2 files. Now the game works fine.
If you want to choose one from usenet, this is a working one.


----------



## Creqaw (Aug 18, 2011)

So download finished and what do I discover? Wiimotes without batteries, yay!


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 18, 2011)

Damn! I want to play last story more than this really! The only thing i hate about wii is that it doesnt support HD. Damn i hate the graphics.. it kills my eyes with all those nasty corners being blurry! Well time to get my arse to the shop and buy this then.


----------



## Blady-kun (Aug 18, 2011)

Gonna post here and see if I can help on my part.

4.1E firmware

Got it working only with Configurable USB loader and...Hermes 223???
Really cant tell if its that. The choise of 223 cios available when loading it, was "223 m.load"
Used that and it worked. New Game/Saving fully working. Couldnt make it work with USB loader GX.

Until i tried CFG USB loader i had already installed the newest versions of everything mentioned in this thread.
cios 222/223
d2x cIOS

After that I just did all the above.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 18, 2011)

I didn't change anything in my GX.
game on a WBFS partition, rev1108, IOS set to rev17[base 38], video set as game default, language set as wii default (FR, which is one of the included language in the game, so it's fine), return to UNEO, block IOS auto, no save nand emu.
Well, all basic setting, really nothing special is needed for PAL consoles.
It should work in all USBLoaders like any other games.

Maybe your console is set to a language not included in the game?
Video mode not properly set as Game disc default?


----------



## Blady-kun (Aug 18, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I didn't change anything in my GX.
> game on a WBFS partition, rev1108, IOS set to rev17[base 38], video set as game default, language set as wii default (FR, which is one of the included language in the game, so it's fine), return to UNEO, block IOS auto, no save nand emu.
> Well, all basic setting, really nothing special is needed for PAL consoles.
> It should work in all USBLoaders like any other games.
> ...




When i tried with GX I resetted everything to default. Since ive got 4.1E the console is obviously PAL so the default setting for that would be plain english, thus i didnt change it. Video mode and everything else after resetting are on default.

After resetting I just put the error002fix ON again and tried with 223 again. Might try again with the default 249


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Aug 18, 2011)

lizard81288 said:
			
		

> Oh. oh well, I wasn't too interested in this game. I'd have to go out and buy an expensive HDD. Maybe I'll wait until I buy a new computer, and then check it out. I hope Last Story and Pandora's Tower are smaller.



Last Story will have Dual Audio in Europe as Xenoblade. Pandoras Tower might have it too.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 18, 2011)

Blady-kun said:
			
		

> Might try again with the default 249


That doesn't mean anything.
"default" can be anything, just depend what you installed there.

If you installed a rev21 (not d2x) base58, I guess it won't work.
It all depend on the base you are using.
rev17 [base38] is fine.
d2x v6 [base 56] is fine too.

Is your game split on FAT32 partition?
Someone said "once in one part on a NTFS partition, it worked".
Mine is on WBFS (so it's one part).
Other PAL users are using split FAT32 with no problem?


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 18, 2011)

NO! How did I miss this, Im going to download this now!


----------



## arogance1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Any tips for how to get rid of the black bars at top and bottom, and maybe make text bigger?

Someone suggested switching tv to 16:9 but thats not helped


----------



## Dust2dust (Aug 18, 2011)

Got it off usenet (abgw) with no problems at all. All 85 rar files are fine (checked ok with the par and sfv files).  The iso extracted fine.  For those who want to compare to what they've got from other sources (torrent, forums, or whatever), this is what it's supposed to be:

Xenoblade_Chronicles_PAL_WII-ABSTRAKT

extracts to: as-xeno.iso

Size: 7.92 GB (8,511,160,320 bytes)

CRC32: 96abeb7c

MD5: 7a8ab73269be9a81a8fac07d2e9c5edb

SHA1: d4ba488ebeb4338331b584ba36208559b029bad5

Now to install it on USB drive and see if it works...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 18, 2011)

how the fuck can they make a rpg where you can't control your other party members?!


----------



## T-hug (Aug 18, 2011)

This is one game they should port to 360 it deserves hardcore love!


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Aug 18, 2011)

arogance1 said:
			
		

> Any tips for how to get rid of the black bars at top and bottom, and maybe make text bigger?
> 
> Someone suggested switching tv to 16:9 but thats not helped




I switched the game/wii to 16:9 and the TV to 4:3. That helped.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Aug 18, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> how the fuck can they make a rpg where you can't control your other party members?!
> 
> You can. Not everytime but often. And the ai of the members of your party isn't bad too.
> The battle system is so big. You wouldn't be able to handle all the members. It's a bit like you would play WoW but with a party of bots except humans.
> ...




This will never happen Monolith Soft is a second Party of Nintendo and somtimes is making stuff for Bandai Namco. But Xenoblade is Nintendo.

BTW. 
EDGE Review...

http://www.next-gen.biz/reviews/xenoblade-chronicles-review


----------



## Blady-kun (Aug 18, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Blady-kun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm didnt know about the base part there. will try that, thanks for the info

as for the partition, i have an HDD completely formatted from NTFS to WBFS, cant be bothered to have different partitions here and there, things like that destroy HDD and i talk from experience.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> how the fuck can they make a rpg where you can't control your other party members?!










And these are some great games.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 18, 2011)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> This is one game they should port to 360 it deserves hardcore love!


but it's not a shooter only 360 gets shooters


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Thug4L1f3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 18, 2011)

whats with the no healing items i'm getting raped in the mines already


----------



## Assax (Aug 18, 2011)

Just tried it out on Dolphin, this looks beautiful on Dolphin, will post a picture any moment.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 18, 2011)

Assax said:
			
		

> Just tried it out on Dolphin, this looks beautiful on Dolphin, will post a picture any moment.


Great, how are you playing? With 360 controller? I would love to see a video/image of someone playing this via Dolphin with a 360 controller, to confirm it works.


----------



## Assax (Aug 18, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Assax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, im playing with my Wiimote connected through bluetooth with my classic controller.
But I dont see why it shouldnt be possible to play it with a Xbox pad.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 18, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not developed by nintendo but only published makes it 3rd, to me anyway


----------



## Creqaw (Aug 18, 2011)

Hm, after switching around some batteries I could play but I must say that I expected the battle system to be slightly different. I thought that you'd have to swing around with the wiimote to fight, lol


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Aug 18, 2011)

Creqaw said:
			
		

> Hm, after switching around some batteries I could play but I must say that I expected the battle system to be slightly different. I thought that you'd have to swing around with the wiimote to fight, lol



Thank god u haven't to. You have a lot more to battle then in Zelda or so. And the Battlesystem is getting deeper and deeper by time. It's more like Diablo or Wow. U can pull single enemies out of a group, make chain attacks and all that. Would be hard to play if you had to swing in addition all the time.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> Creqaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you compare this to Zelda at all?  This is an RPG, Zelda's an Action-Adventure.


----------



## prowler (Aug 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and





Well, only battles.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I feel said that I didn't say that.  I am no longer an RPG gamer


----------



## Satangel (Aug 18, 2011)

Assax said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sweet, so this game is perfectly playable with non-motion controls?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Assax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes,yes it is, it gives you option in the game to use the Classic Controller.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Classic Controller = 360 controller in Dolphin? Epic, I'm adding this to my to download list.


----------



## arogance1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, I sorted out the black bars / text problem.
Letterbox is the way to go


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Aug 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> --=ZerO=-- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because in Zelda you have to swing the sword.  Of curse, Zelda is an AA.


----------



## Assax (Aug 18, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Assax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There arent any motion controls at all, even if you play with nunchuck-wiimotion combination.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Aug 18, 2011)

Assax said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And no Rumble...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 18, 2011)

This game is compatible with the Classic Controller. Is it compatible with a Game Cube Controller?


----------



## Assax (Aug 18, 2011)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> This game is compatible with the Classic Controller. Is it compatible with a Game Cube Controller?



I dont think it is.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 18, 2011)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> This game is compatible with the Classic Controller. Is it compatible with a Game Cube Controller?



Nope. CC Pro or Wiimote + nunchuck.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Aug 18, 2011)

The new Wiis won't have Cubeports. Might be the reason.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh my my my copy came through today...so damn good! Very rarely do I enjoy a turn based Japanese RPG games but this is probably the finest 3D JRPG I've have had the pleasure to play. Lovely battle system, mission structure that isn't a chore to play, that aren't just fetch quests and characters I actually care about.

Voice work is brilliant too, really fits the tone and the atmosphere and I feel pity for anyone who refuses to listen to it just because they're adamant that Japanese voices rule all in  these games.

Its like Monolith Software looked into what is wrong with the JRPG genre and fixed what is wrong. Also seems like they've taken a lot of elements from the Western style of RPGs too. The gameplay & world feels so free its incredible and it looks so damn good too. Really, this is game is something really really special and I feel it can be enjoyed by very casual RPG gamers like myself. 

Seriously if NoA doesn't release this, then they deserve to go down like Atari.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Seriously if NoA doesn't release this, then they deserve to go down like Atari.


Wouldn't Sega be a better example?


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sega still make money.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, right.

Ouch.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 18, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that statement so much, I shall place it in my signature


----------



## kehusmaa (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey all I'm dying to play this game, it's first wii game I've burned since the new Donkey Kong and the first Dual Layer that I've tried to burn and it just won't work. I keep getting "Disk Read Error 1101" 

I'm using Verbatim DVD+R DL. I've tried burning at 2x and 4x and still disk read error 1101. I setup IMGburn with the settings from here to be sure hxxp://www.modmasters.net/content/view/54/30/ and still the same error. I updated my wii to 4.1u with modmii and still the same error. I have over 100 games that I've burned the latest that I've tried that have worked is the new donkey kong, everything runs great except this game. I've used a source on usenet and redonloaded a verified source on a private tracker and i'm still the only one with problems. Any help would be very greatly appreciated as i'm out of ideas.


----------



## adamforever (Aug 18, 2011)

maybe you should leave layer break intact on automatic, because link you are reffering to is about burning smash


----------



## kehusmaa (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks I'll try that and let ya know


----------



## Retroplay (Aug 18, 2011)

Works fine from FAT32 HDD using WiiFlow r411 and cIOSd2x v7 249(56).


----------



## kehusmaa (Aug 18, 2011)

Well... I tried what you suggested regarding the layer break and I got myself my fourth Dual Layer Coaster with the same "disk read error 1101" I'm completely stumped. I wish I could at least narrow down the problem.


----------



## Leach (Aug 18, 2011)

Any hope for this being fitted on a single layer DVD like SSBB? :/


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

Leach said:
			
		

> Any hope for this being fitted on a single layer DVD like SSBB? :/


Yes, you have to replace all of the extra data like the Japanese dub and content for other languages with dummy data and then scrub it so it will be small enough to fit on a normal DVD.


----------



## Leach (Aug 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Leach said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, thanks for the quick reply, machomuu!
Could you point me out to some guide or anything similiar, that could help me do that? I'm not really knowledgeable in that field...
Would a regular scrubbing guide work for me? (I have to learn how to do that sh*t anyway).


----------



## kehusmaa (Aug 18, 2011)

that might be my only hope of getting this game to work. I have no problems burning dvd's and getting them to work. This was my first dual layer game and nothing but 1101 errors


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 18, 2011)

I started playing just now...Game seems...meh..I don't like the look of the characters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The gameplay is alright. I'll get more into it later.


----------



## mightymage (Aug 18, 2011)

works fine on usbloader c222
loving it so far feels kind like guild wars


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

Leach said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly there are no guides.  Try posting that question in the "Ask GBAtemp" section.


----------



## chyyran (Aug 18, 2011)

Downloading right now, Can't wait to play it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The link is here: [REDACTED]

Find it yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have never played an RPG on the Wii before, so hopefully, this one will impress me.

Most JRPGs bore me, but there are a few exceptions, such as Golden Sun. Hopefully this will be one of those exceptions.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 18, 2011)

Any chance of seeing a DVD-5 version of this game only containing English. I would love to play a gutted version, as long as the cinematics aren't taken out, I.e. Brawl.


----------



## daregoat (Aug 19, 2011)

1 down, 2 to go


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Aug 19, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> wolffangalchemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow it only took me 4 and a half hours to download from my private tracker.
do they throttle you connection when you torrent things? that must suck...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 19, 2011)

yeah private trackers aren't the same plus you usually have to do something to get them like donate, click bs banners once a day etc etc. no they dont throttle. UN is 100% free for me thanks to my isp and i can dload at max speed (12mb...most of the time if all the leechers aren't online)

BOT i really want to keep playing this but the battle system is stopping me....


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 19, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> yeah private trackers aren't the same plus you usually have to do something to get them like donate, click bs banners once a day etc etc. no they dont throttle. UN is 100% free for me thanks to my isp and i can dload at max speed (12mb...most of the time if all the leechers aren't online)
> 
> BOT i really want to keep playing this but the battle system is stopping me....



All you have to do to get in most private trackers is get invited. After that, it's up to you to donate or not, but you need to keep a certain ratio in most case or they will ban you.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 19, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> but you need to keep a certain ratio in most case or they will ban you.


yep that's the catch UN doesn't have that


----------



## Hielkenator (Aug 19, 2011)

wolffangalchemist said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, only took me 45 minutes. And that's the DVD9 version.
And that's using usenet via my ISP. ( free 50 GB a month )


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Aug 19, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> wolffangalchemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you're  from the Netherlands, it's a well known fact (or at least it should be) America has some of the slowest Internet ever.
there are "3rd world" countries that have faster Internet than most ISP's in America, especially when considering the state of Alabama only real options i have here are Timewarner (cable) or Century Link (dsl)  timewarner being the only viable option and century link being slow as a pile of dead snails. that or satellite/3g which are both slower than a truck load of dead snails.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 19, 2011)

This'll be the first game I've downloaded obtained for the Wii in a while.


----------



## arogance1 (Aug 19, 2011)

I acquired my version via 8 1Gb files from FileSonic, took a few hours to get but plays great


----------



## Braxton2011 (Aug 19, 2011)

So yea, got my hands on a copy. 
WBFS is trying to call the game down to 0.06GBs.
What should I do?


----------



## Deepfreezer (Aug 19, 2011)

Braxton2011 said:
			
		

> So yea, got my hands on a copy.
> WBFS is trying to call the game down to 0.06GBs.
> What should I do?



I would say you got a fake or messed up img. WBFS Manager over here states 6.33 gb after sending to drive. And the second to mention is, that the line under Xenoblade Chronicles is totally messed up it should say the game id not this ugly symbols.

Edit: and i forgot to say in the upper right corner it should say PAL instead of RF.


----------



## taggart6 (Aug 19, 2011)

Braxton2011 said:
			
		

> So yea, got my hands on a copy.
> WBFS is trying to call the game down to 0.06GBs.
> What should I do?




Yup, you have a bad ISO copy of the game.


----------



## taggart6 (Aug 19, 2011)

Playing on USBLoaderGX 2.2 with IOS 222 and Forcing NTSC480p

2 hours in and no issues to report.


----------



## vame536 (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok, so I've been trying to get this game to work from the SD card. I have a WiiKey Fusion, and my Wii is softmodded, so a few ways to go about it.  Shame none of them work.


If I try via the WiiKey Fusion's SD card reader, I load the ISO onto the SD card with WBFS, the game shows up in the disc channel.  It starts, the screen telling you to use the Wiimote strap come on, it fades to black.... and nothing happens.  

If I try with an SD card loaded, NeoGamma R9 beta50, I can mount the game, it shows up 'XenoBlade Chronicles' then when I try to start it, I get 'Connection to WBFS Lost'

Pretty sure the ISO is legit, shows up as 6.31gb in size when its mounted on the card with WBFS.

If I put another game on the SD Card (NSMBW) and load it via the WiiKey Fusdion's SD card reader, it loads straight away and is 100% stable, as does every other game I've tried.


Anyone know what stops Xenoblade running from the SD Card?

Many thanks.


----------



## Shuji1987 (Aug 19, 2011)

Braxton2011 said:
			
		

> So yea, got my hands on a copy.
> WBFS is trying to call the game down to 0.06GBs.
> What should I do?
> 
> -image-




Try unpacking the ISO with winrar. My 7.92GB iso did exactly the same being a bitch and when I tried unpacking atleast it loads fine into WBFS (it's reading it out as we speak as it's now a RAR). 

I'll update this post if it worked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:
After the reading, it came up as the correct ISO file (6,33GB) and unscrambled text. I'm not sure yet if it boots, but atleast it works now. Will report back later.

edit2:
Iso boots up fine from USBLoaderGX. =D Try if it works, I'll be off playing Xenoblade


----------



## lordg (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a WiiKey v1

Can I get this game to play on my NTSC Wii?


----------



## blahkamehameha (Aug 20, 2011)

im using neogamma r9 beta 50 iso 249 rev14 

when i load the game from the wbfs formatted hard drive, it does the disc read error thing.


anyone know how i can fix this?


----------



## cloud_gackt (Aug 20, 2011)

blahkamehameha said:
			
		

> im using neogamma r9 beta 50 iso 249 rev14
> 
> when i load the game from the wbfs formatted hard drive, it does the disc read error thing.
> 
> ...


update your cios to rev 17 or use d2x v6 CIOS


----------



## blahkamehameha (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks man.

updating to rev 17 won't lose any game compatibility right? i've heard cases where people who have updated to newer revisions lose the ability to play some games that worked on older ones


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Aug 20, 2011)

there is a dvd 5 version out there but in espagnol with english audios
please make an english one!


----------



## zizer (Aug 20, 2011)

blahkamehameha said:
			
		

> thanks man.
> 
> updating to rev 17 won't lose any game compatibility right? i've heard cases where people who have updated to newer revisions lose the ability to play some games that worked on older ones



don't worry
use 248 slot cios rev17, 249 - cios d2x base 56


----------



## loserkidsblink18 (Aug 20, 2011)

Didn't work when I originally burnt it to a DL disc and used neogamma.. said bad burn, so the fault was probably with the layer break or my burner.

Works fine loading from USB Loader GX.

As much as this game was hyped, I'm REALLY not getting into it.  Muddy graphics, awful voice acting, complicated controls, battle system and UI..

I'm going to push it out a bit longer.. but as of now I'm a bit skeptical


----------



## Hielkenator (Aug 20, 2011)

loserkidsblink182 said:
			
		

> Didn't work when I originally burnt it to a DL disc and used neogamma.. said bad burn, so the fault was probably with the layer break or my burner.
> 
> Works fine loading from USB Loader GX.
> 
> ...



LOL, go play COD then!

Seriously, the story in this game is VERY strong.

Stomach still turn because of Fiora....I really liked that girl.....

BTW Wich controls to you find compilcated? It plays like a dream.
If you referring to combat, you don't have to bash buttons. It's auto combat when you are in range of the enemy.
You just use your arts to to play the battle tactically. It's the strong point of the game IMHO. It gets very addictive.
Take a look at the in game tuts again. and use a Classic controller.

Give it some time, grind some enemy's and level up. The combat is VERY deep, so is the story.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 20, 2011)

loserkidsblink182 said:
			
		

> Muddy graphics, awful voice acting, complicated controls, battle system and UI..


Are you sure you downloaded Xenoblade Chronicles and not some sub RPG that was renamed for the download? Complicated controls? You have no fingers or hands or something? No way are they complicated...voice acting a matter of taste and battle system is the finest of any turn based RPG for a very very long time. Graphically its extremely good for a Wii title.


----------



## Kamiyama (Aug 20, 2011)

Seriously, kids of these days and their FPS' with the other sh1t...

This game is PURE gold! First Wii game ever that I've actually bought since Monster Hunter Tri!

For Wii, graphics are wonderful and gameplay is awesome. I would not change these English voices for anything (Fiora's voice is pretty sexy) and normally I can't stand Brittish English (no offence). Only time when I used Japanese voices was when I showed the game to my bro and he wanted hear them. Even HE said that he prefer English voices better.

Shitty graphics? Don't play it with scart in 70" HDTV with your noses in the screen, Wii is using only 420p video output in max with component cable. Shitty gameplay because you don't shoot anything? This is a RPG for God's sake (I can see why NoA don't bring these games to America)! And actually one character is using a gun, so you can shoot a thing or two. Shitty English voice actors and you will use only Japanese voice track? Try say it once more when you have listening Japanese voices 10+ years like me, I bet you have got enough with them by then. These English voices are kicking some serious UNDUB asses.

Best RPG ever? Me, my bro and couple of our friends are saying so!


----------



## Cyan (Aug 20, 2011)

Shuji1987 said:
			
		

> Try unpacking the ISO with winrar.


The "iso" is encrypted, Winrar can't open it. you need the keys to open it with Trucha or Wiiscrubber.


I love this game, I'm already more than 30H into it in two days! I feel like 15 years ago when I played console all days long.
And I like graphics and controls (they are REALLY easy, I don't understand how people find it hard to battle. select the command, place yourself at the back or side of the enemy, push button, win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I'm switching back and forth Japanese and English, I don't understand all spoken english (with UK accent?) so one or the other is the same for non native english speaker...

I only regret few things from the menus :
No quests log (like listing the one you lost, or knowing the one you never found, knowing how much you have left to do etc. something like the trophies listing would have been great)
No PNJ list (you have to find the PNJ in the relationship cart to know the available time range. Sometime you need to check them all)
No possibility to mark areas on the full map (like placing an exclamation mark on quests place. But that's fine, I just need to remember it myself and don't stop playing for few months...)
I've read the real-time-clock is blocked at 99:59 (which is too bad, because I think I'll play more than 100H. Don't include it at all if you don't care counting).


----------



## kehusmaa (Aug 20, 2011)

Do you need to add the layer break while burning this or is auto fine?
also I see a NTSC fix floating around is this actually needed? I still can't understand all the bad burn errors I'm getting


----------



## Shuji1987 (Aug 20, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Shuji1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just saying it worked wonders for me. As to me it was probably a case of renaming a RAR file to ISO file which contained a RAR and then the ISO file that caused WBFS to freak out. If you downloaded the 7.92GB version and you have issue with getting it to work on WBFS manager you should try unpacking it and try again.

Anyway, I have been playing it for a couple of hours but I'm not that impressed by the game. IMO the whole open world setting is too much for the Wii to handle, everything looks blurred and pixelated (textures are fugly). Though I do admit, the story is very awesome. This should be remade for the Wii U if you ask me. The graphics are stopping me from getting into the game.

So far I'd say it's a 7.


----------



## Pattonfiend67 (Aug 20, 2011)

the story is stupid (over 20 hours of play in...) very disappointing game, indeed...​


----------



## Hielkenator (Aug 20, 2011)

Shuji1987 said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It must have had something considering you spend 20 hours into it allready. (Most games would be finished by that time. ).

also I think this game is really for RPG fans. People that dont like rpg's'and are expecting the next "Zelda" would be dissapointed I can imagine.
It's not a action adventure kids!
This is JRPG at it's finest!


----------



## emigre (Aug 20, 2011)

I finally got my copy of the game today and I've just put two hours into the game. So far I like the game, the battle system is good, easy to understand and it works well. I'm still early in so won't comment on the story but I like Shuik and Fiore, I appreciate  a JRPG which doesn't have a whining bastard protagonist. The graphics are good for the Wii but as I mainly game on my PS3, from what I'm used to the graphics really are sub-par. It's like I'm playing a PS2. Going from Valkyrie Chronicles to this takes some getting used. THE voice acting is quite nice though, good to hear some Brits.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 20, 2011)

Shuji1987 said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you talked about the RAR Archive, of course its content *has to* be extracted using Winrar (or anything else) before launching it with the Wii. You can't rename a .rar to .iso and magically make it becomes a Game Image. Maybe you need to register .rar or .r01 file type with Winrar, it will prevent you the need to rename a file to any recognizable extension (like .iso) by Winrar.
If you talked about unpacking the content of the ISO, then no it's not possible with Winrar.


As for people not enjoying the game, just pass your way, nobody told you you needed to play it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You find the graphic is bad, play another game or go to 1080p consoles.
You don't like the game genre ... Then why did you download it ? watch a video trailer first and see if it matches your taste.
If you didn't like the genre but only played it because people said they wanted that game, then you have no self-taste, you just play what other people like, so what's your problem? you don't care that you don't like it, just play it because other people play the same game.
If you liked the genre and waited for that game, any graphics would fit. If you like something you can even play 8bit graphics games. (Megaman 9 anybody?)

@Emigre:
Don't worry, after some time you won't see the difference.
You just need a little time to adapt to the graphic differences.
It does that when I go from PS3 to PS2, then it's fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I played 10Hours on Colony 9 before advancing to the cave. I completed all the missions first, it made a lot of exp and levels


----------



## machomuu (Aug 20, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Shuji1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cyan, this specific 7.92 iso actually has a rar that contains the real iso on the inside of it.  This is basically a "container iso" that is meant to be opened with winrar or the like.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 20, 2011)

I see, they made an iso of a rar of an iso  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what a waste of time.


----------



## hunter291 (Aug 20, 2011)

wtf. I downloaded the scene release and I only got 7x (dont remember the exact number) rar parts and after unpacking it, 1 iso. maybe you downloaded a repack ?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 20, 2011)

Can you just burn it into a dual-layer disc and launch it with backup loaders?
Not sure if dual layer stuff works with backup loaders


----------



## wekwek (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm 3 hours into the game and I'm loving it so far. Would have played this on my wii but since its dvd9 I tried dophin and its awesome at 1080p. There are occassional crashes, but I'll live with it


----------



## Cyan (Aug 20, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> wtf. I downloaded the scene release and I only got 7x (dont remember the exact number) rar parts and after unpacking it, 1 iso. maybe you downloaded a repack ?


As stated in the .nfo, the real scene release is 85 x 100MB (as-xeno.r00 to as-xeno.r83 + as-xeno.rar)
it's always better to take the real scene release, and check on ABGX for example if it's nuked or not and the reason.
Taking a repack is always risky and you may download it many times until you find the good one.

@Tanveer :
Yes, you can.

Wekwek :
I never installed Dolphin, I should give it a try someday.
graphics seems even better.


----------



## Shuji1987 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Shuji1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No not really. I absolutely love games like Tales of "...." or FF or even KH. I also loved the Baten Kaitos series. 

Also no, I'm statisfied with my samsung full hd screen. 

This game just isn't grasping me mostly because of the things I said.


----------



## Dust2dust (Aug 20, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> hunter291 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are words of wisdom.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I'm guessing not everyone has access to the real scene release.  Some people must deal with repacks, like hunter291 did.  That's why I don't use torrents or web warez forums, except if I'm delibarately looking for a scrubbed game.  Even then, no torrents for me.


----------



## jk_dance (Aug 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Well, I can't seem to undub it so as to get the iso to >4.7 and I don't have money for Dual Layer, so I'll just import it.



There is a DVD5 Version with english only voices. I dont know if its allowed to post links but its at -webname disappeared in a black hole- in the Scrubbed PAL section. You'll find it right away


----------



## machomuu (Aug 20, 2011)

jk_dance said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't post links, but thanks, I finally get to play it on my Wii


----------



## Satangel (Aug 20, 2011)

jk_dance said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck yeah, thanks so much for the heads-up! This'll be the version I play, thanks!


----------



## wafflestick (Aug 20, 2011)

this game is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



was a bit irritating figuring out i had to extract an iso encrypted as rar. the uploader was trying to make money out of the release by saying you needed some password on the readme >.>


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 20, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> there is a dvd 5 version out there but in espagnol with english audios
> please make an english one!



I also see this version. I'm waiting for a 100% English version. Hopefully someone will make one soon. For those of you playing the Spanish DVD-5 version, are all of the cinematics  still there?


----------



## tuntun (Aug 20, 2011)

@ above its all still there just the dam text is in spanish, and the uploader didn't mention it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gotta love low capped bandwidth


----------



## Cyan (Aug 20, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there is only 1 cinematic.
All cut-scenes are made with game engine. 
It's great to watch them with your character wearing his current equipment and not a poor always the same equipment.


----------



## Nestor.Elias (Aug 20, 2011)

For those having problems with the game, one poster suggested reformatting your USB partition into FAT32 before reformatting it back to WBFS.  I'd gone through every configuration known to man on CIOS before trying this out and had all but given up when I tried this as a last desperate move.  It worked.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just a heads-up for those who are scratching their heads.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 20, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Can you just burn it into a dual-layer disc and launch it with backup loaders?
> Not sure if dual layer stuff works with backup loaders
> 
> 
> ...


So backup launchers load Dual-layer disc's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Any specific layer-break?

I know most people would suggest me USB loaders, but right now I am just gonna go with Disc's. There is not even 10 Wii games that interests me lol.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 20, 2011)

tuntun said:
			
		

> @ above its all still there just the dam text is in spanish, and the uploader didn't mention it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My ISP is pretty picky about bandwidth as well. I wish I had the contact info for the guy who made the DVD-5 version so that I could ask him to make an all English copy. I sure a majority of us would appreciate it.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 20, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> jk_dance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't this what you wanted? The thread I found says:

Contains ENGLISH only voices.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Aug 20, 2011)

sucks to have limited bandwidth, i am happy mine is unlimited(although its just 8mb speed)


----------



## Akotan (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks pretty interesting but i'm all lost already!


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 20, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It contains English voices but Spanish text. I want the voice and text in English


----------



## emigre (Aug 20, 2011)

Download it and than you can learn Spanish.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 20, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only way that will happen is if it comes to the US or someone puts English text in the game.

If that happens I will do a dance.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 20, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There IS English text in the original DVD-9 version. The DVD-5 version was a "pick and choose". The DVD-9 version had 6 different languages, audio and text for all 6 languages. In the DVD-5 version that is currently available, the uploader just decided to only use Spanish text and English voice overs. It is perfectly capable for a knowledgeable person to make a 100% English version. The English text DOES exist.


----------



## Orbiting234 (Aug 21, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Download it and than you can learn Spanish.



WHY in god's name would I EVER want to do something as stupid as that???


----------



## emigre (Aug 21, 2011)

Orbiting234 said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Self improvement innit.


----------



## buyitnow21 (Aug 21, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> sucks to have limited bandwidth, i am happy mine is unlimited(although its just 8mb speed)



JUST 8mb?? My max DL speed is only 300KB / 2.34Mb !!


----------



## Blackzeta (Aug 21, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I might know a way how to do it in WiiScrubber 1.4 but I need a bit of help and confirmation on how to replace and then finalize the ISO, but once my DVD-5 Download is done I have both Original PAL iso and the English Audio and Spanish text version.


----------



## jason43 (Aug 21, 2011)

Anybody notice how shaky the graphics are in this game. I got to the town and you can barely look at It cause everything is shaking. It's when you are walk towards stuff and It keeps redrawing It I guess as you get closer to the building or the stairs. I know the Wii isnt that good for graphics. It tried this game on my plasma tv with componet cables and also on a tube tv with the audio video cables still looks terrible. Other Wii games don't do this. Is It cause I'm playing a pal copy on a NTSC Wii? I have had other Pal games that don't do this. Any solutions or Is this how the game was programmed?


----------



## nIxx (Aug 21, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well just do it yourself with wiiscrubber or a similar application, it´s pretty easy.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 21, 2011)

Really? REALLY??  If I was as good with programming to do such, I would have already. I find it funny that I get a "do it yourself " when you know damn well if I were the one with said iso, you'd probably be all over me trying to get it. I dont think Its so wrong to state a community need and ask for proper help.. Seriously, the glory days of this community really ended back in 09. How sad.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> Really? REALLY??  If I was as good with programming to do such, I would have already. I find it funny that I get a "do it yourself " when you know damn well if I were the one with said iso, you'd probably be all over me trying to get it. I dont think Its so wrong to state a community need and ask for proper help.. Seriously, the glory days of this community really ended back in 09. How sad.


I can kinda help you do it, it's not that hard if you want help.  I only know the basics, though.  In fact, all it requires is WiiScribber and or Dolphin.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 21, 2011)

I have WiiScrubber somewhere on my laptop (downloaded it because I thought it would come in handy one day) and I Dolphin on every Windows computer in this apartment. If you could PM me some basic instructions I might be abke to figure out things from there. I don't mean to sound fussy guys but I just feel like out community peaked and now everybody is swimming in a lack of optimism, I used to come to this place knowing that the people here dared to dream and now, I'm lucky enough to find at least one person who still believes that the Wii, DS and DSi are still viable homebrew platforms. It's just sad because these machines still have life in them and everyone is so damn ready to kill them off.


----------



## rt141 (Aug 21, 2011)

Urgh... get over it people, taking to long to download/can't find a dual layer disc? Be a little patient/try harder to find.

Already have the iso but don't like it being so big/having the option of other languages? jump from a cliff.... just kidding, but seriously stop flamming each other.
It's already kinda illegal to get the game this way, and you are complaining about it? It's not like you paid for it or anything...
Btw, I have played it for 10 hours, took me 2 days to download with my bandwith, and it's pretty awesome in french, british english, spanish and japanese (yeah I know, understand and tried them all).


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 21, 2011)

@ rt141

I'm going to start downloading the DVD-9 version before I head off to bed tonight. Hopefully I can make some progress before Monday. If all works well I'll use this as a lesson for music editing in games. Just the other day I was thinking about updating wrestler intro songs in SmackDown vs. RAW 2011.


----------



## Hielkenator (Aug 21, 2011)

jason43 said:
			
		

> Anybody notice how shaky the graphics are in this game. I got to the town and you can barely look at It cause everything is shaking. It's when you are walk towards stuff and It keeps redrawing It I guess as you get closer to the building or the stairs. I know the Wii isnt that good for graphics. It tried this game on my plasma tv with componet cables and also on a tube tv with the audio video cables still looks terrible. Other Wii games don't do this. Is It cause I'm playing a pal copy on a NTSC Wii? I have had other Pal games that don't do this. Any solutions or Is this how the game was programmed?



No, it must be your setup. Are you using DVD's or HDD?

HDD is MUCH faster.

I have no problem here. Game looks as good as any Wii game.


----------



## slick14805 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi I just burned the 4.37 GB version of the game on a disc and tried loading the game using Neogamma R7 with IOS249 rev. 19 and I also patched the video and forced it to NTSCi. The game loads and the game id shows up (SX4PO1). Anyways it says 'loading game....' and then it takes me right back to the Wii home menu! What can I do? I'd greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## Hielkenator (Aug 21, 2011)

slick14805 said:
			
		

> Hi I just burned the 4.37 GB version of the game on a disc and tried loading the game using Neogamma R7 with IOS249 rev. 19 and I also patched the video and forced it to NTSCi. The game loads and the game id shows up (SX4PO1). Anyways it says 'loading game....' and then it takes me right back to the Wii home menu! What can I do? I'd greatly appreciate the help.



I don't think you have to patch the image.

Just use NEOGAMMA to force to NTSC.


----------



## slick14805 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> slick14805 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I tried that and the game says it's loading, but then it just takes me straight to the Wii menu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Am I missing a certain iso or something? Is it a bad dvd burn?


----------



## Hielkenator (Aug 21, 2011)

slick14805 said:
			
		

> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably a bad dump.

I suggest using usb loaders and the original DVD9 dump.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 21, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Orbiting234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not using the spanish subtitles. I play all my games in english, so I can learn.
The little english I know is thanks to rpgs.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 21, 2011)

For once, I like the French translation in a RPG.
Chosen words are fine and not too basic, they also match the characters personality/maturity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No translation error (like often in other games because they do it without context, like "number" can be two different things in French).


----------



## pcaballe7 (Aug 21, 2011)

Was anyone missing a r71 rar for the release or did I just get the same bad dump in different forms three days in a row?


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 21, 2011)

I can play this just fine with Gecko, but is there a way to play using Disc Channel via DarkCorp?  The disc channel right now says it can't read the disc at all.

Well shit, I went out and bought 5 DVD+R DL for $15 and now I find out there's a English only version that's doesn't need Dual Layer?


----------



## Blackzeta (Aug 22, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I can play this just fine with Gecko, but is there a way to play using Disc Channel via DarkCorp?  The disc channel right now says it can't read the disc at all.
> 
> Well shit, I went out and bought 5 DVD+R DL for $15 and now I find out there's a English only version that's doesn't need Dual Layer?



The ''English'' only version has English voices but Spanish subtitles, maybe also Spanish text to from what I've heard.


----------



## tuntun (Aug 22, 2011)

Everything in game (dvd5 floating around) is spanish, all maps, ui, text instructions, the only thing English is the vo.


----------



## Suiseiseki (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks like I have the same problem as in the JP version.

When I start New Game + (load file), my Wii resets, any help?


----------



## wafflestick (Aug 22, 2011)

runs great on thee wode jukebox via wodeflow with the ios reload blocked as well as video mode set to automatic


----------



## Zorua (Aug 22, 2011)

How is the game? Most torrents have no seeders so I have to download it from a file sharing site in parts....... 
Dying to play it.


----------



## deathking (Aug 22, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> How is the game? Most torrents have no seeders so I have to download it from a file sharing site in parts.......
> Dying to play it.


wiis best rpg 
and my fave rpg since final fantasy 8


----------



## Cyan (Aug 22, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> How is the game? Most torrents have no seeders so I have to download it from a file sharing site in parts.......
> Dying to play it.


Very enjoyable game, I'm playing it daily for 8~15 hours each on it (didn't do that for 10 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Try the newsgroup if you can access it, it will be faster ans easier. And you will be sure it's not a repack where you need to register/pay/adware/spam/etc.


----------



## gxash (Aug 22, 2011)

best jrpg of generation so far. Better than DQ9.

works like a charm with cfgUSB Loader 7.0.

Dying to buy a special edition with red classic controller


----------



## Hielkenator (Aug 22, 2011)

Sharla's tits move... anyway, great game!


----------



## wekwek (Aug 22, 2011)

Played this game the whole evening last night till 3am. Haven't been this hooked to a game since... uhmm can't even remember when was the last time haha!


----------



## Nujui (Aug 22, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> I have WiiScrubber somewhere on my laptop (downloaded it because I thought it would come in handy one day) and I Dolphin on every Windows computer in this apartment. If you could PM me some basic instructions I might be abke to figure out things from there. I don't mean to sound fussy guys but I just feel like out community peaked and now everybody is swimming in a lack of optimism, I used to come to this place knowing that the people here dared to dream and now, I'm lucky enough to find at least one person who still believes that the Wii, DS and DSi are still viable homebrew platforms. It's just sad because these machines still have life in them and everyone is so damn ready to kill them off.


Dude.
Just use google.

Wiiscubber is not a hard program to use, even I've used it to scub isos. A simple google search helped me. 
And people still believe in those as homebrew platforms, if you haven't noticed, there is more then one person here that still likes having homebrew on said things, homebrew is still being released, and I don't think it's gonna get killed off anytime soon.

But this is getting off topic.

Anyway...


I still haven't downloaded this yet


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 22, 2011)

The Torrent FINALLY finished! man that was painful to look at, 25kB/s, *shudder


----------



## Pattonfiend67 (Aug 22, 2011)

who in the fuck still uses torrents? that's just as bad as people using discs on their wii, LOL...​


----------



## Nujui (Aug 22, 2011)

Pattonfiend67 said:
			
		

> who in the fuck still uses torrents? that's just as bad as people using discs on their wii, LOL...​


A lot of people.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 22, 2011)

I still use torrents and disc on my Wii.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 22, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just to get a tiny bit back off topic I really think that homebrew on the Wii and DS/DSi need to go the way of Android. A Facebook, twitter and YouTube app would be greatly appreciated. Not just that but having a "apps" mentality would greatly extend the homebrew life of these platforms. Lastly, the homebrew app that lets you get other homebrew (name not coming to me right now) could use a facelift and a channel, maybe even a built in wad manager so we can install homebrew in wad format directly to the Wii Menu. We can continue this in the Wii homebrew section. If anyone is interested in opening a serious conversation/debate, I'll be happy to start a thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... OK back to Xenoblade. This torrent is taking forever


----------



## nissanahmed (Aug 22, 2011)

Out of curiosity, does anyone know if this plays at 30/60 fps?


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 22, 2011)

nissanahmed said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, does anyone know if this plays at 30/60 fps?



Are you asking for the sake of Dolphin Emulator?


----------



## nissanahmed (Aug 22, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> nissanahmed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah just on a regular American TV... seems like a dumb question, but I'd like to know.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 22, 2011)

Pattonfiend67 said:
			
		

> who in the fuck still uses torrents? that's just as bad as people using discs on their wii, LOL...​


I do both.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 22, 2011)

nissanahmed said:
			
		

> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not a dumb question. Actually I dont see why most people who use the Dolphin Emulator dont ask that question. It's the best way to see if your iso is running properly in that emu. Back to your situation, if you're disc loading, remember that disc backups run at 3x speed (Original copies run at 6x) so there will be slightly noticeable slowdowns in games that are very intense when it comes to loading. The Call of Duty games are a prime example. I swear, if I could load Black Ops from external DVD in U loader, I'd be a happy kitteh. I cant wait till my copy of Xenoblade finishes downloading. Heck, even my fiance was giving a slight chuckle at my download rate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . My ISP is crap but usually there's a good spike between 1am and 7am... Um, not with this download :/


----------



## Letzte_Chance (Aug 22, 2011)

slick14805 said:
			
		

> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had the exact same problem.
SOLUTION: Change the language in Neogamma to "Spanish" and it will work.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2011)

Pattonfiend67 said:
			
		

> who in the fuck still uses torrents? that's just as bad as people using discs on their wii, LOL...​


People who don't want to rely on mostly-unreliable filesharing sites like RapidShare?
I always get better speeds through torrents, personally.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 23, 2011)

OK guys. I'm working on a all English DVD-5 version of the game So far Ive been able to replace things for all of the other languages with dummy files but Im just down to 4.77GB Im not sure what else to take out to make the iso a bit smaller so that it will fit the DVD-5. There are two more folders on the Disc I haven't messed with and they both have "JP" folders with a crap ton of files in them. Im not sure if I should just delete the files or replace all almost 200+ files with dummy files.

Correction, one folder Rootev>realtime>jp.

Someone with the 4gb version spanish text please load it up with Dolphin and tell me what's in that folder.


----------



## Necron (Aug 23, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> OK guys. I'm working on a all English DVD-5 version of the game So far Ive been able to replace things for all of the other languages with dummy files but Im just down to 4.77GB Im not sure what else to take out to make the iso a bit smaller so that it will fit the DVD-5. There are two more folders on the Disc I haven't messed with and they both have "JP" folders with a crap ton of files in them. Im not sure if I should just delete the files or replace all almost 200+ files with dummy files.
> 
> Correction, one folder Rootev>realtime>jp.
> 
> Someone with the 4gb version spanish text please load it up with Dolphin and tell me what's in that folder.


I did the same with another game, it had option for English and Japanese voices... what file extension do you see in that folder?


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 23, 2011)

Necron N.N said:
			
		

> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They all end in ".adx". Do I delete them (which would be hella easy) or do I need to create dummy files for ALL 175 of em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Also, once I'm done, how in the world do I get this all back together as a legitimate Wii ISO? -So confused but it's a learning experience.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 23, 2011)

You could try to delete them completely and see if the game even check their existence.
It shouldn't try loading the files as long as they are not needed.

Dummy are usually used to replace video with a much smaller (working) video, they can't be deleted because the game load them.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 23, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> You could try to delete them completely and see if the game even check their existence.
> It shouldn't try loading the files as long as they are not needed.
> 
> Dummy are usually used to replace video with a much smaller (working) video, they can't be deleted because the game load them.



I'll try deleting the files but how in the world do I put this iso back together???


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

I tried dissecting the Spanish iso to replace the Spanish Text with that of the English, but when I try to replace the text files it says "Not enough free space could be found", does this mean I have to have enough free space for both the file I'm replacing and the file I'm replacing it with?


----------



## Cyan (Aug 23, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said it was easier for you, so I thought you already had a method other than Wiiscrubber/Trucha signer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There were a VERY old (2007, early 2008 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) program to extract the partitions to .bin files (so you will have 2 partitions files), and then extract the partition content to files&Folder.
You could repack if I remember well.

You can also check Wiiscrubber, there's an empty iso floating around where you can add partitions.

Trucha signer let you extract, insert encrypted/decrypted partitions.

GiantPune made not long ago a Wii DVD format (not iso9660) of Homebrew emulators, so he should have the tools.

Well, it's not something I've done before so I'm not well informed how to do it step by step. You'll have to do some research.

Or else, just use a replace files with dummy file using WiiScrubber.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 23, 2011)

OK. I used Dolphin for the first extraction but NOW I see I can do the whole thing from WiiScrubber (thanks Cyan for the idea!) Wish me luck everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I can make this work. Also, as to not be breaking forum rules, I need to get with someone over PM about file hosting. I have a crappy connection with limited bandwidth so I need to get the final version to someone that can upload the iso elsewhere


----------



## rph105 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just bought Xenoblade today, installed it from the disc in USB Loader GX (2.2) and it's not working, I'm getting the "Reading Disc" screen.

Anyone know which settings to use? Using a PAL console if that helps


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 23, 2011)

Right now I have the iso down to "4628 MB (4.6 ish)". Do I need to get it down to 4.5 before I can finalize the iso or 4.3? This last folder is taking a while and Id like some guesstimation on how much work I have left.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 24, 2011)

OK sorry for the double post but I need MAJOR help now. Ive got the ISO down to 4376MB (4589411328). What do I do next? Clicking scrub or trim both gives me a DVD-9 sized iso. How do I get this program to kick out a DVD-5 sized iso???

Quick note: I see that there's an option to edit the partition size. Is that what I need to do before clicking an option? I'm so close and I dont want all of this work to go to waste.


----------



## kehusmaa (Aug 24, 2011)

lol I tried making an english only dvd5, and that's the same place I got stuck. Looks you got your file size down alot more then me tho so you might actually pull this off. Good luck I hope you succeed! if ya do...share


----------



## tuntun (Aug 24, 2011)

just to let u guys know there is an English (completely English, no Spanish) rip out there. Obviously can't post it here.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 24, 2011)

OK seriously. I need an answer to the above question. How do I finalize this ISO. All of that work is on my fiance's laptop and I don't want to accidentally lose it.


----------



## Hielkenator (Aug 24, 2011)

rph105 said:
			
		

> Just bought Xenoblade today, installed it from the disc in USB Loader GX (2.2) and it's not working, I'm getting the "Reading Disc" screen.
> 
> Anyone know which settings to use? Using a PAL console if that helps



Use raw dump to dump this game.
Did GX lock up?  ( saying 100% but never said completed? )

Or you can try using cfg loader to dump it.
Make sure you  afre using the latest d2x cios or hermes for this Dual Layer dump.


----------



## CJL18 (Aug 24, 2011)

Pattonfiend67 said:
			
		

> who in the fuck still uses torrents? that's just as bad as people using discs on their wii, LOL...​


Something tells me this guy has never used private trackers I downladed xenoblade a 3.9 mb a sec it took me lees than 20 mind to download just like ever torrent site I been to... *removed*


----------



## Justmaster (Aug 24, 2011)

I had the exact same problem.
SOLUTION: Change the language in Neogamma to "Spanish" and it will work.
[/quote]

Well it works but my spanish isnt that good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Could it be that my iso just has spanish because in order to make the game smaller the other languages were cut out?


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 24, 2011)

People. PLEASE! How in the. World do I finalize this iso?? I literally have WiiScrubber on hold. I think I just need to edit the partition size. I just don't know what value to stick in the damn box.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 24, 2011)

Justmaster said:
			
		

> Could it be that my iso just has spanish because in order to make the game smaller the other languages were cut out?


You understood it correctly !

There's only Spanish left in the DVD5 version you downloaded. They removed everything else to reduce the size.

I heard there are other version floating around. I don't know if they work.
Though, you'll now have to download 4GB again.. not sure that it's really in english and working correctly up to the end of the game... taking another 4GB if there are errors... etc.

Take the full double layer version and don't worry anymore.
You only need a 8GB usb storage (usb stick, USB2.0 SDcard adapter, etc. not even need a big HDD).


@LightyKD:
I don't understand why you need to finalize the iso.
Finalize, like when burning lead out? or finalizing like in completing the changed files?

You don't need anything at all in wiiscruber, close the program and the partition is already trucha signed.
Or maybe I don't know what you did in it.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 24, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Justmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finalize as in completing the changed files. So if I just close the program the iso will drop from 8 to 4.37 gigs?


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 25, 2011)

YES I'm double posting. This is important!!! Here's the deal, the files within the ISO are done. I exited WiiScrubber and re entered and the changes are permanent. One major problem and the only thing keeping this project from being finished. I need to change the partition size. While the files are equaling 4.37 gigs of data the damn partition is still 8 gigs and that's keeping this iso DVD-9 sized. Somebody PLEASE tell me how  I can change the partition size of this iso so I can finally share the final product.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry, I don't know how to edit a partition size.

I guess you should use the included tools with Wiiscrubber.
If you downloaded Wiiscruber 140kit, you have "PartitionBuilder" with it (there is a readme).
You can create a partition from files&folders.

Once you have the partition, delete partition1 of the iso, and rightclick on "Wii DISC" to select Add partition the "Add partition" or "Import Encrypted" or "Import unencrypted".

I never did it, so try each of the option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Keep a backup of the original iso you worked on to redo all the export/import process if needed.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 25, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't know how to edit a partition size.
> 
> I guess you should use the included tools with Wiiscrubber.
> If you downloaded Wiiscruber 140kit, you have "PartitionBuilder" with it (there is a readme).
> ...



Created partition, tried putting it in the iso, get bad partition message


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Aug 25, 2011)

uhm, I could play it finally a bit longer.
Not really my type of game as its not real time, but 2 questions:
-how do i change the Target while battling on the Wiimote+Nunchuk 
- how the heck do I finish Xord. Im on Level 28 and what ever I do, he kills me before I can make this triple attack


----------



## nythu123 (Aug 26, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> uhm, I could play it finally a bit longer.
> Not really my type of game as its not real time, but 2 questions:
> -how do i change the Target while battling on the Wiimote+Nunchuk
> - how the heck do I finish Xord. Im on Level 28 and what ever I do, he kills me before I can make this triple attack




first what i did, was teleport to a place where i could face a big mechon to fill the blue bar to its max. then i would teleport back to Xord and face him and do the triple attack. After that i would focus all my characters attack on one small mechon to fill it up again. Make sure you have all of Shala's healing abilities on, and try upgrading those, don't even upgrade the cure bullet-its a waste. Just make sure she heals you guys and keep attacking. Also try timing the button when it appears it helps fill the gauge much faster.http: //gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/yaywii.gif


----------



## Cyan (Aug 26, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> uhm, I could play it finally a bit longer.
> Not really my type of game as its not real time, but 2 questions:
> -how do i change the Target while battling on the Wiimote+Nunchuk
> - how the heck do I finish Xord. Im on Level 28 and what ever I do, he kills me before I can make this triple attack


it's semi real time, you can smash the attack button by selecting skills and attacks, but you need to wait until it refills (like ATB).
It was like that on Seiken Densetsu too, just wait a little that it fills. It still real time, right, you can move when you want where you want and attack when you want? there's no "pause between each turn" or "battle screen changing" like classic RPG.

I don't remember the nunchuk controls, but you have tutorial in the menu bar.
go to the clock/"?" icon, then to the "?" icon, and you can re-read all the tutorial from the current controller. Sort list by battles.

I was lv26 when I fought him.
Try doing some other battle first to fill the combo bar to max, it will decrease slowly until you reach the boss but should be still well filled when you start the boss battle.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks guys,

@nythu123:Teleport? Im not sure ..lol.. I think i cant beam me to places  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@cyan: I tried it, but always on the way back, with all the lifts, the bar got so much low again... or can I really teleport myself?
oh and yes, youre right, its real-time based, but, mh...its like I have not really the control...just giving tips on how to win (or lose, like at moment)


----------



## Cyan (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't remember if I had a lot of combo bar available before the start of the battle.
I didn't have any problem to fill it, and didn't die at all (I was lv26).

The combo bar fills quicker if you manage to hit the "friend" button really synch (it will give 3 hearts and some exp. I level'd up once with only good synch on the friend event button).
At this point of the game, Reyn and Shulk had already the Heart icon relationship (maximum). I don't know if it helps to get more battle friend event.
check the ability screen, you can share more skills with better friendship. Like "win furry faster when HP is low" etc.

If you play Shulk, give the monado enchantment to other members an try to stay away not to die too quickly, until the combo bar refills.
Or place yourself correctly (side+horizontal red sword or back+vertical red sword) to make max hits.


Once you make the combo, select the correct skill to make it possible to fall.
shulk will make it loose stability
Reyn makes it fall (pink foot)
girl makes it dizzy (yellow skill).

Hit it a lot when he is dizzy, it should be enough in one round.

Your current level should be enough, There's nothing too difficult, you just need to manage to make a combo attack.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Aug 26, 2011)

yea, I finally made it and got till the swamp. needed 2 combo attacks for Xord. 
Beside who needs this stone to nutate the enemies? Shulk, which I play, or no difference? 

I must admit that I begin to like this game, even if in my opinion the camera, mainly while in battle modus, is crap and the textures are horrible...but the story makes me really want to finish this game.


----------



## WIIstpM (Aug 27, 2011)

There's a roaming one with English voices, subtitles and menus.. And I know where it is  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Just ask me for it.


----------



## Hielkenator (Aug 27, 2011)

WIIstpM said:
			
		

> There's a roaming one with English voices, subtitles and menus.. And I know where it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude all copies of the PAL game have that...


----------



## rt141 (Aug 27, 2011)

You can teleport easily, open the menu and on the opposite side of "save" there's a "skip travel" option. Makes your life easier.
Btw I was 26 when fighting him, had the bar empty, just bailed it all out against him, the bar filled asap and in one chain attack he was done for.


----------



## wafflestick (Aug 28, 2011)

yo anyone know where to find any crystal furnaces after colony 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



im past the bionis part of the game im on the mechonis now


----------



## RNorthex (Aug 29, 2011)

Is this any good to regular rpg-fans? Or strictly jrpg?


----------



## Cyan (Aug 29, 2011)

humm .. define "regular RPG-fan" ?

It all depends on your own liking.
There's no "different screen for battles" ala final Fantasy 1-10, it's semi-real time battles, you see the monsters on the field and attack them directly.
Though, it's not a pure action/adventure game, there's a "battle menu" which appear when you are in battle mode.

There is an "auto-attack" feature (always attacking if you are near the enemy), and it's not bad as it let you have enough time to check your skills while it's still attacking the monsters. Each skills have an ATB bar, with different speed to refill (you can upgrade skills to take less time to fill).

A lot of users don't like that system and think the game is bad "only" because of the battle system !
So, I suggest you look at some battles video on youtube to make yourself an idea.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

Just found a DVD-5 copy in all English, I'm about to try the game out.


----------



## Leach (Aug 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Just found a DVD-5 copy in all English, I'm about to try the game out.



Yep, downloaded it today, but still haven't tried it out. Any info?

EDIT: I can confirm that the text and dialogue in this version are in English. It gives me an error when I insert the disk, but works flawlessly (for now) through Neogamma.


----------



## YetoJesse (Aug 30, 2011)

I have it :3 it's awesome.. really is ^^ a real must-have for any wii-owner and/or RPG gamer/lover.


----------



## cereal_killerxx (Aug 31, 2011)

So can this game be loaded from a usb hard drive or does it have to be burnt to a dual layer disc?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 31, 2011)

cereal_killerxx said:
			
		

> So can this game be loaded from a usb hard drive or does it have to be burnt to a dual layer disc?


You can do either one.


----------



## cereal_killerxx (Aug 31, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Just found a DVD-5 copy in all English, I'm about to try the game out.


Any loading glitches or slow downs when playing from a DVD? Do the cut scenes stutter?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 31, 2011)

cereal_killerxx said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I experienced some stuttering at one insignificant point, it only ever happened once though.  Cutscenes run great and there are generally no slowdowns or stutters, the loading screens take a little while (not too long), but I think it's the same with the retail copy.


----------



## Yeshua149 (Sep 1, 2011)

Trying to get this to work on Configurable USB Loader Ver. 70

Using a 4.3U Wii.

These are my cIOS's.

D2Xv6. 56 for the cIOS base and 248 for the cIOS slot.

D2Xv6. 57 for the cIOS base and 247 for the cIOS slot.


I'm running my Xenoblade Chronicles ISO through a NTFS 16GB Sandisc Cruzer Flash Drive, I formated the ISO to a WBFS through WiiBackupManager. I load up Xenoblade through CUL, have everything at default except for "Force NTCS" I can boot into the game just fine, but once I click "New Game" at the Title screen it infinitely loads showing me the Sword (Monado?). Can anyone here help me? 

My ISO is 7.92G before formating to a WBFS so I don't think it's a bad Dump.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeshua149 said:
			
		

> Trying to get this to work on Configurable USB Loader Ver. 70
> 
> Using a 4.3U Wii.
> 
> ...


Try loading through WiiFlow or NeoGamma.


----------



## Yeshua149 (Sep 3, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Yeshua149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I tried both of those and they both make my wii restart when I try to load the ISO.... Also, something weird, I hacked my cousin's Wii yesterday and he got a PAL ISO for One Piece Unlimited Cruise Ep 1 and put it on my flash drive. He then ran it for 3 hours and it worked perfectly and I tried it on my Wii and it doesn't play for me. I hacked both the Wii's the same way.... Weird..


----------



## machomuu (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeshua149 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try loading the iso in Dolphin to see if it freezes at the same spot.  If it does, get a different ISO.


----------



## Yeshua149 (Sep 3, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Yeshua149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've loaded it through Dolphin and I can get past it. I've gotten as far as right when you begin Combat after all the opening cut scene's, but my computer can't play it (Only 30% speed) which is why I decided to hack my wii.



EDIT: Okay, I got it to work after formatting my Flash Drive to FAT32 then back to WBFS. I got 25 minutes in and when I got to the 2nd half of the first town it froze and I had to unplug then replug my flash drive back in, then it started playing again. Anyone know what the reason might be? I'm cool with having to get up about every half hour to play, it's just kind of weird it does that.



EDIT 2: Been playing for 2 hours now, and sometimes music will stop, and I can still move but buttons won't register, etc and after 10-20 seconds it freezes and I have to unplug then replug the flash drive in to get it to work again, and this happens every 2-5 minutes. Maybe It'll play better if I burn it to a disc? Is it a bad Flash Drive? Help Appreciated


----------



## catastropheX (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi guys,

It took me ages to try to get the game to work after trying different loaders and now finally working except one thing, it only works when I select English as the language in Neogamma or usbloader and have voice set as English in-game. When I change either the loader settings or in-game settings to anything other than English, the game will stop and go back to the Wii menu. Any ideas as I really want the Jap voices and English subtitles! I have a NTSC Jap console with Neogamma 9 and cios56rev21 installed, the game is the single layer version with only English and Japanese voices.

Thanks!


----------



## john9871 (Sep 4, 2011)

Does WiiFrii or RegionFrii work to patch this game to NTSC?  I would like to know before I burn it to a DL Disc.  BTW I'm using a 4.3u Wii with Yaosm chip.

Thanks.


Update: WiiFrii give me an "error" message when executing.  RegionFrii post a warning about can't recognize image message, but am able to proceed and patch. RegionFrii even after patching returns back to the Wii dash, or black screens.  I guess I'll be giving my purchased Xenoblade Chronicles to a friend with a PAL system.  Now I've learned never to buy a PAL region game for my NTSC-U Wii.


----------



## Yeshua149 (Sep 5, 2011)

Do I need a type of Software to run Burned Wii Discs or will it play in any USB loader?


----------



## Yokimari (Sep 5, 2011)

Works with Configurable USB Loader on my 16GB drive in .iso format, no wbfs or splitting it, that seems to muck it up.


----------



## Yeshua149 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hiroshi21 said:
			
		

> Works with Configurable USB Loader on my 16GB drive in .iso format, no wbfs or splitting it, that seems to muck it up.





What format is your 16GB drive? And do you just move the iso file to the drive or do you need to make a folder in the drive with a specific name?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

Am I overpowered?  I'm level 39 and in the Makna Forest, yet most of the monsters are 7+ levels below me.


----------



## Krazplay (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a 8GB SD card, and I'm wondering if it's worth it to install all the stuff to play it from USB.
The disk drive is noisy, but what's really annoying me is all the little loading times : you can warp instantly anywhere in the map, but you can't open the menu or open a chest without the Wii reading something from the disk...

I would love to know if it's better with an USB loader.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 6, 2011)

Ahh, with a disc you have a loading time for opening a chests because it's accessing the disc? that's bad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chest opening is done in an instant on USBloaders.

About the menu, there's a "quite long" loading screen (compared to other menu's loading time) when you access the relationship graphics.
I think the more complete you have it the worse it become.
But the menus are generally loaded fast.

Same for gem creation, it was loading in an instant at the beginning of the game, now there's often a load screen after selecting the 2 members. (like it's calculating the outcome of the process beforehand).


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Ahh, with a disc you have a loading time for opening a chests? that's bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I run the 4.35 GB version from a disk and despite the annoying short load times wen opening a map or a menu, it's rather fast opening chests.


----------



## Krazplay (Sep 7, 2011)

So I tried an USBloader, and it's definitively much more enjoyable.
I played only 10 minutes so far, and all the little loading times are noticeable shorter : menu, chests, map...
Plus I don't have to hear the disk drive anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




machomuu, opening a chest can take 2-3 seconds before the loot window appear, when you have 3-4 chests to open it was really annoying me (I can't stand leaving chests behind me, even if I know there's only crap inside xD)
I don't know if it's normal or if it's because my old Wii have some trouble with Dual-layer DVDs, as this game is much more disk intensive than Smash Bros.


----------



## Yeshua149 (Sep 7, 2011)

Okay, I ran Xenoblade in USB Loader GX 2.2 and it worked perfectly fine for an hour and a half straight, then, I turn off my console, come back 3 hours later and try to run it again and it won't load. Everytime I load it I get a Black Screen. Then I tried loading it through Configurable USB Loader and it loaded into the game, but after 5 seconds froze, and when I unplugged then replugged my USB Flash Drive in it started working for 5 more seconds then froze again. Is this a System Issue or a Flash Drive Issue?


----------



## el cut (Nov 8, 2011)

the games freeze with D2X cIOS at the begining =(


----------

